# Appropriate steps to detur firewood thieves



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

Over the last three years I've worked diligently to cut, split and stack the aproximately 10 cords of firewood I have along the back of my property. Up until this last weekend it has remained untouched except by me. Sometime saturday evening/sunday about 3 of those gas station bundles worth walked off and I'm 99% sure it's my next door neighbors. (they had an outdoor get together on sunday with a fire in their firepit). I've seen them several times outside since and they havn't fessed up yet. There was one or two splits left over by their firepit and it sure looks familiar.  Now I did'nt see them take it so I'm not going to march over and accuse them of stealing. Also keep in mind that I've given them plenty of wood (delivered to their stacking area) but have stopped because they never let it season and go thru it way too fast. I've never given them permission to take from my stacks.

So my question is what is the appropriate next step(s) to put an end to this?

My first thought is to install a fairly bright security light that will light up the firewood stacking area.... they will hate this because it will also partially light up their firepit/deck/party area and they hate outdoor & street lights and the like. 
They will ##### about the light and I will just say I have every right to protect my property from walking off. Of course this will not stop the theft because it is them and they will just wait until they know we are gone.... so the question is what is next? more annoying lighting( motion detecting), cameras??


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 20, 2010)

I would put a sign on the stack that said "Dont take my wood". If it comes up missing again, confront them.


----------



## Torin (Apr 20, 2010)

If you don't mind getting a game camera, that is what I would do. It'll give you the proof to confront them. Then simply tell them to cease immediately.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 20, 2010)

Torin said:


> If you don't mind getting a game camera, that is what I would do. It'll give you the proof to confront them. Then simply tell them to cease immediately.



:agree2: Great idea. The newest ones are infared, no flash....they would never know what hit them.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> :agree2: Great idea. The newest ones are infared, no flash....they would never know what hit them.



I like the infared camera idea 

I'll still install the security light just to piss them off.... and then when they find out the only reason it was installed is a result of their actions... priceless.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 20, 2010)

Firewood thieves are some of the hardest crooks to stop.For some reason,folks who wouldnt steal otherwise think its okay to boost a few sticks from a woodpile.Their reasoning seems to go along the lines of

1.Its just wood for crying out loud!
2.You have so much piled up, whats the big deal about an armload?
3.You got it for free right?How can you call it stealing when you got it for free?
4.blah blah blah

I myself have fallen victim to firewood thieves, once even had a bunch disapear out of the back of my truck in broad daylight when I ran in to get a couple pairs of gloves before making a delivery.

If you dont want to piss the neighbors off with bright lights, consider using a motion sensing light.I installed motion sensing lights on each corner of my shop as well as a chain across the driveway that leads back behind my shop to my woodpiles.The greatest feeling of satisfaction was noticing strange tire tracks coming down the driveway and a whole bunch of white paint all along the chain where they backed into it in the middle of the night.I bet it put a nice dent in the tailgate of their truck.
I would start with the motion sensing light,then move on to a game camera if it happens again.I hate spending money just to stop a thief,so I escalated my loses slowly until I reached the level that put a stop to the theft.

I would also mention the problem to the neighbor in casual conversation, if they realize that you know wood is missing they might be less likely to walk off with any more.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Firewood thieves are some of the hardest crooks to stop.For some reason,folks who wouldnt steal otherwise think its okay to boost a few sticks from a woodpile.Their reasoning seems to go along the lines of
> 
> 1.Its just wood for crying out loud!
> 2.You have so much piled up, whats the big deal about an armload?
> ...



I think you nailed these people perfectly.. They are the type that expect everything to be done for them/given to them.. grrr. The light is already purchased and will be installed. I can always turn it off if they mend their ways.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

avalancher said:


> 3.You got it for free right?How can you call it stealing when you got it for free?
> 4.blah blah blah




Some of it was free... of course there is the $13K truck to haul it home in, the $1200 splitter, 2-3 chainsaws @ $500 each, ++++ the list goes on. 
Not to mention the back breaking labor involved. None of which they have or would contribute to.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Firewood thieves are some of the hardest crooks to stop.For some reason,folks who wouldnt steal otherwise think its okay to boost a few sticks from a woodpile.Their reasoning seems to go along the lines of
> 
> 2.You have so much piled up, whats the big deal about an armload?





This couple can go thru a half a face cord in one night (she likes a big fire when lit up). This is why I have to take action. If unchecked they will burn thru a heating seasons worth over the summer.


----------



## tawilson (Apr 20, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I like the infared camera idea
> 
> I'll still install the security light just to piss them off.... and then when they find out the only reason it was installed is a result of their actions... priceless.



If you have a security light, you don't need the infrared. If you do get an infrared, there are different kinds. Some have a red light which is visible, and others use a light which is not visible.
I installed some motion sensor lights in addition to the game cameras.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 20, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Some of it was free... of course there is the $13K truck to haul it home in, the $1200 splitter, 2-3 chainsaws @ $500 each, ++++ the list goes on.
> Not to mention the back breaking labor involved. None of which they have or would contribute to.




Yeah, you and I know that, and so does anyone else who harvests firewood for either sale or to heat their home.The rest of the world has no idea.

Last year my wife donated some firewood to a woman she works with,I didnt know about it until she got home and fessed up.Woman was going to have a Christmas party at her new home, and really wanted to have a dog and pony show.That included a nice fire burning in the fireplace.Sigh.....
I loaded up a face cord after talking to her on the phone.I wanted to make sure we had easy access to dump the wood.She said sure,just back right up to the door.

When I got there,there she was.Standing on the porch of her condo.The upstairs condo.I figured there had to be some mistake.Nope.
She explained that I could pull right up to the bottom of the stairs and haul all that wood up the stairs, through her condo,and stack it on the back porch.

Not wanting to cause a scene,I figured what the heck.I chugged down a thermos full of coffe and loaded up an armload of white oak and trudged my way up the six hundred and thirty two steps, pausing mid way to enjoy the geese flying and the Boeing 747 that near knocked me down from the jetwash.It actually was a good experience for me, I lost 36 pounds delivering that load of wood.

After I was finally done with carrying all that up,I realized that I had missed six birthdays during the delivery,but I figured that was alright since I dont have a clue as to how old I am anyway. I thought I was 43,my daughter swears im 94,and my neighor insists Im 16.As I paused before heading down the stairs, the woman handed me a tuperware container.I peeked inside and low and behold there was a dozen rock hard oatmeal cookies.I hate oatmeal cookies.

Trying to be polite,I thanked the woman and just turned to go when she mentioned that it probably took her longer to bake those cookies than it did for me to cut and split the wood,and probably cost more as well for the tuperware container.But being the kind hearted woman that she claimed to be,she was willing to let it slide if I sent the tuperware back with the wife.

I sure was glad that I was wore out,otherwise it would have been the first time in my history for pelting a woman senseless with an oatmeal cookie.


----------



## floydjr. (Apr 20, 2010)

I sell campfire bundles, and lose a few to thieves every year. I thought
about putting up NRA stickers and a sign that read, if you can read
this you are within range, but instead I put up my game camera(smile
you are on camera...sign). 
I also put a new light that shines on the bundles at night, and I leave
a light on in the house so it looks like we are insomniacs.

I think that I will put up a small, inexpensive motion sensor for this summer, 
and turn it on at night to keep the honest people honest.

If you are on speaking terms with the neighbors...
I would wander over and tell them someone stole your wood, you don't know who it is, but that you set up your game camera to catch them the next time, and will submit photos to the proper authorities, etc.
This may not help your current loss, but could deter future thefts.


----------



## cedarman (Apr 20, 2010)

yea I wouldnt spend a whole lot of money, Id just simply but nicely ask them.

Id say "hey man, ive been missing some fire wood out of my stack. Have you seen anyone unfamilar up here by chance?"

if they admit to it id say "if you need any more just let me know next time, I dont want people coming on my property without permission"

if they say no i dont know what you are talking about id say "well i got a bullet for them when I catchm" 

dont buy a light or camera YET. alot of this can be solved with a gentle conversation. like someone else said, you all are neighbors and you might as well try to get along.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Apr 20, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Yeah, you and I know that, and so does anyone else who harvests firewood for either sale or to heat their home.The rest of the world has no idea.
> 
> Last year my wife donated some firewood to a woman she works with,I didnt know about it until she got home and fessed up.Woman was going to have a Christmas party at her new home, and really wanted to have a dog and pony show.That included a nice fire burning in the fireplace.Sigh.....
> I loaded up a face cord after talking to her on the phone.I wanted to make sure we had easy access to dump the wood.She said sure,just back right up to the door.
> ...






Nobody tells a story like Avalancher!!!!
You should really write a book....I'd buy it!


----------



## toddstreeservic (Apr 20, 2010)

I would talk to them and tell them that some wood came up missing and ask for their help in keeping an eye out for the thieves. They might confess and offer to pay for the wood they used.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 20, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Three 'gas station bundles' is only worth about two bucks. Don't spend a lot of time or money worrying about it unless it becomes a chronic problem. Helping it turn into a Hatfield and McCoy type feud between neighbors would be shooting yourself and your family in the foot. Do your best to dis-fuse the situation so all involved can live happily ever after. You guys may be neighbors for decades to come.



Good advice!  

At first read, my first impression was to drill a hole in a chunk and seal in a good charge of black-powder, little drastic, dangerous if there were kids and innocent around. 

However entertaining a couple 4th of July style smoke bombs would be, neighbors are important to keep good terms with. 

The game camera would be fun! 

But what a score it would be to see who it was, and bring them a token load of odds and ends for their fire pit. 

Just a point to add, I have been easy on small stuff only to have had valuables end up missing. Seen it to the point of having a neighbor's kids spill the beans about a portable torch-set that was missing, and the parent denying it. It takes all kinds.


----------



## gtsawyer (Apr 20, 2010)

avalancher said:


> ...
> 3.You got it for free right?How can you call it stealing when you got it for free?
> ...



I hate the "free" misconception. The instant I touch the chain to wood the wood is no longer free. Almost the entire value of firewood (if not the entire value) - especially if it is on your own property - is labor and equipment overhead.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Three 'gas station bundles' is only worth about two bucks. Don't spend a lot of time or money worrying about it unless it becomes a chronic problem. Helping it turn into a Hatfield and McCoy type feud between neighbors would be shooting yourself and your family in the foot. Do your best to dis-fuse the situation so all involved can live happily ever after. You guys may be neighbors for decades to come.




Agreed, the value of of the wood they've taken so far is minimal. 

I think I've been an outstanding neighbor for the last couple years- 

This couple has always complained about not enough $$ to go around so initially we did a lot of things to help them out:

I've taken him along on firewood gathering missions- all my equipment, truck, 
gas etc. He basically loads the wood while I drop and cut. In these situations I've given them slightly more than 50% of the wood gathered.
I've usually done all the splitting because of schedules. I've grown a bit weary of this "donation" because it's too one sided.

Given them house hold items that were perfectly fine but we no longer had use of- rebuilt washer, digital camera, full size bed for one of their kids, much more than I can't think of right now..

mechanic work-- replaced engine in saturn (he helped to some degree but he's not mechanically inclined), replaced and repainted door on his wifes ride.
No $$ were paid for my part. Later their taurus blew a head gasket and sat out back for months- He said if I fix it they will cover parts and split the proceeds from the sale of the car to cover my labor. I only ever received $100 - $86 of that covers the parts I had to purchase. This was a good 16 hr job and I was out of work at the time. The car was sold in running condition and I never got a dime. 

Between our propertys there was a shared flower garden area that had over grown over the years.. neighbor is into ponds and offered the idea to put one there. Two years later it's a maintenance nightmare for me as in I do 90% of it. I've ponied up for the pump x 2, skimmer, uv filter, pavers, and various table/chair sets for the sitting area that is part of it. He has provided the pond liner and a few bucks for river rock and sand under the pavers. My truck did all the hauling. Just within the last couple weeks did they invest in a new table/chair set because they wanted a different style. To put the icing on the pond cake- my wife and I never use it because if they are not home their dog will constantly bark at us out their open windows if we are sitting at the pond. 

I could go on... I guess I just needed to vent. I think pics are in order next.
Need to show their out side junk pile which is in direct view of our patio/grilling area.....


----------



## Billy Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are handy, make a small cavity in a few pieces of wood and fill the space with sulphur. Strategically locate the wood where you are confident they will take it from....then wait. 

Of course, you need to remember which pieces are "special" just in case they don't get taken, but IF they do:

1- The smell will confirm it

2- If they can't figure out why the wood smelled so bad, they likely will leave it alone in the future. 

Just an option to consider.


----------



## cedarman (Apr 20, 2010)

Build a fence. Problem solved


----------



## deeker (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a local who would lift a few bundles from time to time. 

The previous winter '08-'09....so I brought a dozen or so bundles into the house and warmed 'em up for a couple of days. Outside high temp was 12 degrees at the time.

Soaked the bundles with coyote urine, and skunk scent...wrapped them up in heavy duty plastic bags for a couple more days...

Took them back out into the cold...about 48 hours later they "disappeared".

Never had any more stolen.

The jerk's front door and a few windows were open when I drove by...and it was cold!!!


----------



## Downsea (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, new guy here. Know anyone that'll loan you their pet skunk?


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 20, 2010)

cedarman said:


> yea I wouldnt spend a whole lot of money, Id just simply but nicely ask them.
> 
> Id say "hey man, ive been missing some fire wood out of my stack. Have you seen anyone unfamilar up here by chance?"
> 
> ...



Like avalancher said off the bat, there's something about wood that makes folks not normally theft prone think it's okay to take. Flat out wrong mindset, but it is what it is.

cedarman's approach is similar to what I'd do. Such a chat wouldn't likely lead to an admission...but it would make your neighbor aware that you notice that supply is missing and that you'll likely be more vigilant in keeping an eye out. If your objective is to stop this behavior and have continued good relations, that's the approach. If you want the guy to admit guilt and have something to rub his nose in...well, there's always the option of buying a lot of fancy stuff to catch him in the act.

I'd likely preface the comment by saying something to the effect of, "You might want to keep an eye out for suspicious looking folks around these parts. Haven't seen anyone myself, but I've noticed that some of my wood is missing. Probably just teenagers nabbing some for a campfire for a beer party out in the woods. But you never know."


----------



## cedarman (Apr 20, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> "You might want to keep an eye out for suspicious looking folks around these parts. Haven't seen anyone myself, but I've noticed that some of my wood is missing. Probably just teenagers nabbing some for a campfire for a beer party out in the woods. But you never know."




perfect. thats all u got to say... he'll most likely get the hint and leave your wood pile alone


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

Missing wood- end of stack should have a square corner and be even with the top of the chainlink.

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02949.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02949.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Junk pile I've had to look at direcly off my patio/grilling area for the last two years - It actually is reduced somewhat, usually has a rusty non-running snowblower, lawnmower. Remains of brown tarp tagged to the side of the garage was his attempt a "shed" roof- lasted about a week then the wind blew it around for the next 12 months:

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02948.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02948.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Last May we held our daughter's wedding in our yard, the reception tent was beside that junk pile They knew the wedding was comming six months in advance. They never put their cars in the garage- t's a "studio" party shack.

Pond we put in together- mostly financed by me- (should have listened to that little voice that was saying this is a bad idea). Labor was equally shared during install, 90% me after. Other maintenance/replacement items 90% me (2xpumps, 2x UV filters) They just bought the table/chair set.
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02951.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02951.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02952.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02952.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Sorry it's looking a bit shabby, I am about "done" with maintaining it all by myself.

The rest of the wood piles 
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02950.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02950.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a
><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02953.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02953.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

Downsea said:


> Hi, new guy here. Know anyone that'll loan you their pet skunk?




That's a good one, unfortunately they are quite used to skunk scent. Everytime they are out back drinking till they pass out the dog is left out all night... -Everytime- that happens the dog will find a skunk and get a facefull. It's happened 7-8 times I kid you not.


----------



## KMB (Apr 20, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> Nobody tells a story like Avalancher!!!!
> You should really write a book....I'd buy it!



:agree2: Never a dull read!

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Apr 20, 2010)

Downsea said:


> Hi, new guy here. Know anyone that'll loan you their pet skunk?



Sporting goods stores. Trapping scents, or cover up scents for archery hunters.


----------



## bluestem (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with cedarman put yourself up a nice fence. Seems like you have been putting up with there crap for years, you are a much more patient neighbor than I would be.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 20, 2010)

Even someone whos is trespassing is still under your care of protection, and anything that could hurt them wile on your land is your responsibility. If they fell in a old mine shaft, was to step in a bear trap or a limb falls on them while there.,or some other booby trap
Falls under a duty of care, and they can bring a claim against you for it.
We are covering this in my law class right now. just a FYI because I hate thieves and trespassers myself


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 20, 2010)

avalancher said:


> If you dont want to piss the neighbors off with bright lights, consider using a motion sensing light.



:agree2:

That will act as a deterrent, but won't run up your electric bill and annoy your neighbors by being on all the time.




avalancher said:


> I would also mention the problem to the neighbor in casual conversation, if they realize that you know wood is missing they might be less likely to walk off with any more.




Absolutely! You've been robbed! It's the neighborly thing to warn your neighbors that there's a scum sucking, low down, worthless vile piece of dung who is stealing wood in the neighborhood, and you want them to know so they can be alert!

It's the Neighborhood Watch kind of thing, right? Of course you aren't accusing them, you're just passing along a warning.

Right?


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 20, 2010)

bluestem said:


> I agree with cedarman put yourself up a nice fence. Seems like you have been putting up with there crap for years, you are a much more patient neighbor than I would be.




Seems like it might be the answer more and more. I'm thinking of a fence design that would incorporate a row or two of firewoodstorage along it.. On my side of course! I personally don't mind looking at a long row of stacked splits


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Apr 21, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Yeah, you and I know that, and so does anyone else who harvests firewood for either sale or to heat their home.The rest of the world has no idea.
> 
> Last year my wife donated some firewood to a woman she works with,I didnt know about it until she got home and fessed up.Woman was going to have a Christmas party at her new home, and really wanted to have a dog and pony show.That included a nice fire burning in the fireplace.Sigh.....
> I loaded up a face cord after talking to her on the phone.I wanted to make sure we had easy access to dump the wood.She said sure,just back right up to the door.
> ...



(Still laughing, rep sent)
SA

p.s.
You could have cut a few COOKIES off of a 2" stick and shoved it in her tupperware thingy for your wife to take back... The nerve!
Unbelievable.


----------



## NCPABill (Apr 22, 2010)

*Free - isn't*



gtsawyer said:


> I hate the "free" misconception. The instant I touch the chain to wood the wood is no longer free. Almost the entire value of firewood (if not the entire value) - especially if it is on your own property - is labor and equipment overhead.



I agree. Every item has a worth that is equal to what the fair market value will support. What a person pays for it originally is inconsequential - because a guy gets a good deal doesn't mean they need to pay the deal onto the next guy. Conversely, if a person gets hosed when they buy something, they seem to expect to pass the expense onto the next buyer - "just because you made a bad choice, don't expect me to pay for it!"


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 22, 2010)

*Free - isn't*



NCPABill said:


> I agree. Every item has a worth that is equal to what the fair market value will support. What a person pays for it originally is inconsequential - because a guy gets a good deal doesn't mean they need to pay the deal onto the next guy. Conversely, if a person gets hosed when they buy something, they seem to expect to pass the expense onto the next buyer - "just because you made a bad choice, don't expect me to pay for it!"




This whole issue got me thinking just what my investment is per split. 
Sure most (not all) of the wood was free... but from the time my chainsaw touches the wood to when it's stacked in my backyard the costs are suprising. I've attached a pdf version of the spreadsheet I used to figure my cost per split. It's a bit hard to follow the spreadsheet, I'm no excel expert  . Sure the costs come down as I collect & process more wood, but at this point in time with the wood that's sitting in the backyard right now, my cost per split is $.32.
If the neighbors had to purchase all the equipment & truck I use to process the wood, and processed a similar amount of wood, their cost per split would be $1.08 per split. Free it ain't.


----------



## gtsawyer (Apr 22, 2010)

I just realized that on my last year's fishing trip I paid like $5.54 for each trout - and that was just the cost due to the out of state fishing license. I caught three of 'em. Tasty enough, but I certainly could have saved a bit of money by going to the local Saveway and buying what trout they had.

There's a lot of cost involved with a delivered cord of wood. I can see why those who do it for a living ain't getting rich fast. For this reason I only treat firewood getting as a hobby - I can't justify the expense by the value of the finished product.


----------



## cedarman (Apr 22, 2010)

no wonder they took your wood, look at all that free fire wood you got stacked in yourback yard:hmm3grin2orange: just kidding!

thats the problem with the US and our government. People see others with extra whether it be money or firewood and think its okay to take cuz in their mind "they got plenty"


WELL DAM IT, IT AINT OKAY!!! they could have the same pile of firewood you got or the same amnount of money in their acct. as a wealthly man if they got off their AZZ, took a little bit of initiative and worked. Instead of redistribution of wealth, your redistributing your firewood.

this government and peoples mentality makes me sick. utterly sick!

okay im off my soapbox now


----------



## sum beech (Apr 22, 2010)

Bore a hole in a couple sticks big enough to insert an aersol can........nuf said.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife tried that sort of logic on me years ago after seeing the bills for new saws,truck repairs,new splitter, etc.
But, as I pointed out, a guy has to have an outlet,and if I wasnt busting wood I would be doing something else with my time.
I can honestly tell you one thing, after going in the firewood business I have never ever watched a sporting event on TV,stopped by the local watering hole,watched a Nascar race,or been accused of drinking to excess and making an azz of myself since.

To top it off,our house stays right where she likes it, right around 75 degrees and the power bill in the winter time is always $150 cheaper than in the summer time.I have never spent a dime of family money on saws,truck repairs,new equipement, and all of our Christmas spending money comes from wood sales.

There is money to be made with wood cutting,its all a matter of perspective.If I wasnt spending money on saws and other wood related crap there is no doubt I would blow money on some of my old favorite past times.Not to mention that thermostat would be welded at the 70 degree mark!


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 22, 2010)

sum beech said:


> Bore a hole in a couple sticks big enough to insert an aersol can........nuf said.




Hmm, need something that leaves no evidence behind and is readily available. 

Aerosol can will leave evidence and they will be more than happy to sue my a##.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree that you have to get it stopped or it will lead to bigger problems.
I've been through it, trying to minalmize the disappearance of some smaller things around the farm, (by neighbor's kids) only to come home to my wife Honda scooter laying in the road totally trashed, the kid had hit a stump with the engine and basically tore out the whole bottom, of course they didn't know a damn thing about it, although little Johnny's arms were skinned all to hell where he went over the handle bars. The damn scooter was almost 2000.00 a total loss. We immediately put up video camera's that record to a hard drive, motion lights and no tresspassing signs on the drive way gate.
Told the neighbor that I prolly would never know who did it, but the next time anyone was caught on the place unauthorized their azz was going to jail if they were still alive. Told him I didn't want him or his kids fishing on the place anymore, the actions of one ruined it for all. We really haven't spoke much since, his punk azz kid actually had the nerve to come by a couple years later and ask if I had any farm work to help him get by, told him nope, none that paid until the 2000.00 was worked off for the scooter. He immediately got in his rice rocket and left. 
I'd just go over and knock on the door and ask the sorry sob if they took the wood, that you had some missing. If they say yes, tell them it's not there to take for free. Tell them it is 2.00 a stick, or a ride in a cop car if it keeps happening. I wouldn't beat around the bush with the azzhole, you don't need friends that will steal off you. Tell him you know have camera survelliance on the pile to aid in prosecution. Take you equipment out of the pond and fill the damn mosquito hole in. They will get the message.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 22, 2010)

cedarman said:


> WELL DAM IT, IT AINT OKAY!!! they could have the same pile of firewood you got or the same amnount of money in their acct. as a wealthly man if they got off their AZZ, took a little bit of initiative and worked. Instead of redistribution of wealth, your redistributing your firewood.
> 
> this government and peoples mentality makes me sick. utterly sick!




We'll you've got this couple nailed to a "t". Their creed is "less work, more party". I'm now fearing more "borrowing" problems because it appears he has just lost another job. He works in assisted living care administering drugs to older folk, a job that requires drug testing....yet he likes his pot. I actually heard him make the comment that they (his employer) won't fire him for failed drug tests because he's "so good" ..

I should mention this guy is over 40. Some people never grow up..


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 22, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I'd just go over and knock on the door and ask the sorry sob if they took the wood, that you had some missing. If they say yes, tell them it's not there to take for free. Tell them it is 2.00 a stick, or a ride in a cop car if it keeps happening. I wouldn't beat around the bush with the azzhole, you don't need friends that will steal off you. Tell him you know have camera survelliance on the pile to aid in prosecution. Take you equipment out of the pond and fill the damn mosquito hole in. They will get the message.



Some may find this a hard line, but I find myself agreeing with the approach, especially considering the description of these neighbors and their habits. 

There's so much pressure these days to "get along by going along," and I have always been a live and let live kinda guy. But I bet it's going to get worse and worse, and the time to take care of it is right now, before they help themselves to more wood or start taking the bigger things. Once they get it established in their heads that you aren't going to do anything about it, it'll escalate, and the longer you let them get away with it, the more responsibility you share.

Just IMO.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 22, 2010)

Ely, you nailed it. I'm prolly older than the average guy on here, getting close to 50, I've tried many approaches over the years, a couple of times the softer approach has worked, but most of the time it has come back to bit me in the hiney. With the description of the neighbors, it's no great loss, hell, I know why he likes the pond now, he gets toked up and like to hear the babbling water. Been around a few of those boys in my life, they never grow up. I wouldn't waste time or much money on dealing with the terds. It sounds like its just the beginning of can I use this, can I borrow that, I've lost my job, do you have any wood I can have, your invited to the party, can I use your chainsaw, might as well just deal with it and save yourself a bunch of prolonged grief.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Wouldn't it be fun to drill out a block or two and load em up with a little stuff that goes bang and plug it with a wooden dowel. LOL not a good idea.

I guess a note saying

You know I would be happy to help you out with cutting fire wood if you would'nt mind giving me a hand with the splitting.

Win Win.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 22, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Ely, you nailed it. I'm prolly older than the average guy on here, getting close to 50



Me too. But hey, 50 is the new 30. Right! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 22, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> It sounds like its just the beginning of can I use this, can I borrow that, I've lost my job, do you have any wood I can have, your invited to the party, can I use your chainsaw, might as well just deal with it and save yourself a bunch of prolonged grief.




Been there, done that with the borrowing of tools. Not once did he return anything without being asked for it back. The record was a scroll saw that he had for 2 years, it was not a great one but as long as he had it I remembered not to borrow anything else. I did finally ask for it back and now have a no borrow policy. Found out later from his sister's husband that he pulls that sh## with everyone and basically assumes the borrowed item to be his once in his possession.


----------



## GPETER (Apr 22, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Even someone whos is trespassing is still under your care of protection, and anything that could hurt them wile on your land is your responsibility. If they fell in a old mine shaft, was to step in a bear trap or a limb falls on them while there.,or some other booby trap
> Falls under a duty of care, and they can bring a claim against you for it.
> We are covering this in my law class right now. just a FYI because I hate thieves and trespassers myself



the great thing about law here in Ontario Canada under the Trespass to property act; if somebody enters your property uninvited and is not paying you to use the property than you as the property owner are not liable.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 22, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Firewood thieves are some of the hardest crooks to stop.For some reason,folks who wouldnt steal otherwise think its okay to boost a few sticks from a woodpile.Their reasoning seems to go along the lines of
> 
> 1.Its just wood for crying out loud!
> 2.You have so much piled up, whats the big deal about an armload?
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a slightly different problem, perhaps some of you older/wiser (50 is old enough) gents could help me.

I ran out of wood last year, and started taking from my neighbors wood piles. After a few weeks they started installing motion sensor lights, infrared cameras, and doing all kinds of nasty things to their wood. Obviously I was found out. Here's my question - how can I steal their wood without them knowing?


----------



## stu3k (Apr 23, 2010)

What about bore a hole stuff with smoke pellets(used in UK for testing chimney's , don't know about USA ) and seal up
They make a damn well lota dense smoke and you would know for sure, also no explosion and no come back


----------



## avalancher (Apr 23, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> I've got a slightly different problem, perhaps some of you older/wiser (50 is old enough) gents could help me.
> 
> I ran out of wood last year, and started taking from my neighbors wood piles. After a few weeks they started installing motion sensor lights, infrared cameras, and doing all kinds of nasty things to their wood. Obviously I was found out. Here's my question - how can I steal their wood without them knowing?



Although Im not fifty yet,just feel that way in the morning, here is my advise.

Spend more time cutting wood and less time painting jail cells pink.


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 23, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Although Im not fifty yet,just feel that way in the morning, here is my advise.
> Spend more time cutting wood and less time painting jail cells pink.




No, don't call it advice - call it a command. That way I have to tell my wife that I MUST go out and cut more wood - I don't have a choice.


You know, our avatar pics look rather similar. Hadn't noticed that before. I never knew I looked like Bill the Cat.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 23, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> You know, our avatar pics look rather similar. Hadn't noticed that before. I never knew I looked like Bill the Cat.



I wasnt going to say anything......

Now,

Quite horseing around and go cut wood!


----------



## deutzman (Apr 23, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to drill out a block or two and load em up with a little stuff that goes bang and plug it with a wooden dowel.




Was reading all through this thread and wondered if anyone else had thought of this. I'm old enough that I was around when we used a powder wedge on wood to split long cuts and put them in a wood shock. Those long cuts were used to fire flu cured tobacco on up until the early 60's. If we needed stove wood we'd use the saw on the tractor with the belt to the PTO gear box to cut stove length wood. Back in those days if you had stove wood missing the going thing was to drill out some pieces and pack with black powder that we used in the wedges. Just scatter them out along the top of the wood pile so one would be taken. Then in a few days you'd hear of a flu pipe being blown off a stove. Once the word got out you didn't have any problems with wood being stolen then. Those were the days.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Apr 23, 2010)

I tell all my neighbors that the wood is free, as much as they want, just let me know and I will tell them where to gather it from. In the end, it's just firewood. What did it cost but a little of my time. I get back twice as much in neighborly gestures as I give away. If the neighbor is having a fire pit, they invite me over, lots of food and beer. It cost way more than the wheelbarrow or pickup truck of wood I gave them. 
It's the stealing that I don't like, I'm sure that's your point. If you were to approach them and mention that you have wood available if they need it for the fire pit, it would put them in an awkward positions if they indeed stole it. You can bet they wouldn't't steal it again, they would ask instead. If they didn't't steal it, you're being a good neighbor.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 23, 2010)

bass_on_tap said:


> I tell all my neighbors that the wood is free, as much as they want, just let me know and I will tell them where to gather it from. In the end, it's just firewood. What did it cost but a little of my time. I get back twice as much in neighborly gestures as I give away. If the neighbor is having a fire pit, they invite me over, lots of food and beer. It cost way more than the wheelbarrow or pickup truck of wood I gave them.
> It's the stealing that I don't like, I'm sure that's your point. If you were to approach them and mention that you have wood available if they need it for the fire pit, it would put them in an awkward positions if they indeed stole it. You can bet they wouldn't't steal it again, they would ask instead. If they didn't't steal it, you're being a good neighbor.




I've given these freeloaders plenty of free wood, lots of it with no help getting or processing it. I would of given them more if they had the decency to ask first. That way I could give them dry wood suitable for firepit use. Instead they sneak over and load up a yard cart full after they saw us leave on a bikeride. They ended up with fresh cut green ash and black walnut which I'm sure burned like sh##.... course they build fires so big anything will burn. Its almost been a week, and seen them outside several times (lots of opportunites to fess up) instead the've consistantly ignored us.
I'm done with these turds and plan a hard line approach with a bright security light, plan a fence, and move some of the wood so they would have to come further onto our property to get it. 

Today I also noticed a couple more spots where they grabbed some splits. How do I know they took it? there is two splits left on their deck and sure I recognize it.


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 23, 2010)

avalancher said:


> I wasnt going to say anything......
> 
> Now,
> 
> Quite horseing around and go cut wood!



Yes sir! Right away! Well, I just showered and put on the slippers for the evening, so I'll get to it first thing Mon....uh,...better make it T-- no, that won't work..... Wednesday's full, as is Thursday and Friday - hmmm, maybe Friday. Oh, wait - today is Friday - I've still got tomorrow! Tomorrow's the day!

Only problem now, is that I don't have anything to cut. I got dibs on a beautiful walnut tree that blew down last Spring, but the owner's trying to sell it for lumber, and failing that, he'll let me have it. My normal place is too muddy to even get close to.
Hmm. Got a few pieces out back I could cut into proper rounds. I guess hat'll have to do.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 23, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> Nobody tells a story like Avalancher!!!!
> You should really write a book....I'd buy it!


+1. So would I.

Avalancher is my permanent hero. The hunchback of Notre Dame is now in second place. Gasp!


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 23, 2010)

What you need to do is knock on their door, grab a handfull of shirt, and start crying like someone took your crayons away. They will get so embarrassed by your fruity, and by fruity I mean light in the loafers, outburst of raw girly emotion, that they will never steal from you again. This has not worked for me yet, but most of my neighbors think my wife is a cover-up.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2010)

If ya don't want to kill em, A good ole 12 gauge of any make with rock salt loaded shells works really nice.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2010)

just don't get your shells mixed up. Oops.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 24, 2010)

just build a fence so they have to do some type of work to get to the wood. Most thieves/freeloaders do not like to work to get something. If they still take it, maybe electrify fence? My dad had all of his fences electrified at one point because the neighbors would sneak into the woods and shoot the deer. They didn't do it again after the fence got HOT.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 28, 2010)

*update-*

This past Sunday I installed a 42W flourescent outdoor fixture that does a good job of lighting up my stacking area. By Tuesday noon a single store bought wood bundle was sitting in the empty notch in my firewood stack, replacing about a quarter of what is missing. Last night the neighbor wanders over and opens the conversation with something about spraying the lawn with weed killer blablablah. Then he gets to the new light....what's up with installing it, they were going to have a fire but my new light was brighter than the fire and it bothered them etc... Well I just said I was missing items in the back yard and for theft prevention I had to install the light to protect my property. I also mentioned that the firewood was the main thing missing and I felt if I didn't do something it would just get worse. At this point he admitted they took a "couple" arm loads of wood when they were partying and "didn't have a chance to mention it". I said well that's just great, I just spent $50+ install on the light because nobody said nothing for a week+
He then offered to pay the $50 so I would keep it off , I declined and said I would "work with him" when they wanted to have a fire. Ended with him offering up some wood he knows about bucked into rounds... course I'll have to haul it, split it, he'll keep half or more... such a deal.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 28, 2010)

At least you know who was takin the wood now, Kinda stinks they don't ask or tell you. Sounds like you need a fenced in yard. Fences make good neighbors.


----------



## 3fordasho (Apr 28, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> At least you know who was takin the wood now, Kinda stinks they don't ask or tell you. Sounds like you need a fenced in yard. Fences make good neighbors.



I did bring the fence idea up, saying I need more firewood storage and would stack along my side of the fence.. lots of benefits, don't have to look at their crap pile, much harder for them to get to the wood, don't have to look at them when they're acting like drunken idiots (not acting- they are).... the list goes on..


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2010)

cedarman said:


> no wonder they took your wood, look at all that free fire wood you got stacked in yourback yard:hmm3grin2orange: just kidding!
> 
> thats the problem with the US and our government. People see others with extra whether it be money or firewood and think its okay to take cuz in their mind "they got plenty"
> 
> ...


damn straight,skippy---


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 28, 2010)

at least they admitted it. I would put up a nice tall fence so you could stack maybe 5-6 feet of wood and still have enough fence to keep anyone from reaching over....maybe 8 feet?:bang: I know if one of my neighbors came over to "get a couple arm loads" There would be a nice tall fence around the WHOLE yard and there would be a gate on the driveway. The nearest neighbor is 1/3 mile away and they are good people so I don't have to worry. Besides...they just cut almost a dozen truck loads of wood for winter. I think they got an OWB!!!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I did bring the fence idea up, saying I need more firewood storage and would stack along my side of the fence.. lots of benefits, don't have to look at their crap pile, much harder for them to get to the wood, don't have to look at them when they're acting like drunken idiots (not acting- they are).... the list goes on..



put the fence two inches inside you property line--he cant do squat about it---and after you fence all sides of said property--turn a doby loose in there------------------------thieves!!!! and screw the good neighbor approach--ive been there once toooo often--hard line tactics are the only thing that works with some kerks--male or female--


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 28, 2010)

It is very hard to be the forgiving neighbor when you are the only one giving in. Have the same problem come hunting season with the people around me who only own 1 or 2 acres. They figure, well those guys (me, my father in law and brother in law) have more than they can hunt, so they won't mind if I just sit in the tree stand they worked hard to bust a trail to and risked life and limb to hang it These are the same people who used to dump their grass clippings and rocks over where I built my house before I built it because, well, they won't care, they don't live there. Thanks you frikkin TOUCHHOLES!!!! Piss poor mentality if you ask me, cause of a lot of problems in this great nation.


----------



## poorboypaul (Apr 28, 2010)

drill a large hole in a small round, stuff an m-1000 inside, and find a small piece to fill the hole. See how much more wood they take after peeing their pants from the blast in their campfire. Just be sure to mark it so YOU know which one it is!


----------



## 3fordasho (May 6, 2010)

*Update*

Well a few things have transpired since my last update. Neighbor expressed his disapproval of the new light and admitting taking a "couple" armloads of wood. I responded that I had no idea who took the wood and had $50 into the light +install but said that I would work with him when they wanted to use their back deck with firepit. (light only shines on a small portion of there firepit area, not at all on the deck). So I removed the original 42W flourescent and went down to a 4W flourescent (25W incandescent equiv). It's basically just ambiance lighting now - this was my idea of working with them and last weekend when they were out back with guests the light was OFF the entire time.

Well yesterday I go out back to the stacking area to investigate a downed box elder and discover they have put up a chain with private property - no trespass sign on it and strung it from their rear property line about 15 ft to the chainlink fence that lines the quarry's property. This 15ft has always been used as an alley and is my best access to the rear of my property. (for the 24 years we've lived there). 

Neighbor comes out while I'm back there checking things out and claims the alley as his private property and I was no longer allowed to drive my truck thru the alley behind his property. Also claimed to have checked with the city on his statement.
I have the plot maps and I am clearly not driving on his property and will confirm that with the city today. He also goes on about how my light has ruined their considerable investment in their deck and firepit area and that any firewood I have stored in the alley area behind their property must be removed (about a face cord, removal was planned anyway).

Property survey scheduled and fence materials in the shed. I'm done with these turds.


----------



## GPETER (May 6, 2010)

Man! This is some argument over petty instances...

This goes to show that you only get bees with honey. Since you puffed up your chest and installed the light you pissed off the neighbors and now he is puffing up his chest to assert his power. Come on get over it!

Both of your families need to get together and do the honorable thing and fess up to your mistakes. Approach them and admit that the light was uncalled for, wrong, and that it is going down. Also you have to forgive him for his trespass. 

If you have kids this is a great opportunity to teach them the lesson in that you should have just manned up to talking with the neighbor by asking undirected questions (like others members on here) when you suspected that they stole from you. He may have just admitted to it and you would have forgave him. Teach them that what you did just escalated the situation. 

Then it is up to your neighbor to apologize and forgive... 

What you guys are doing is just escalating the petty situation and making it even more straining on your relationship and everybody apart of it.

I mean they are your neighbors, I too struggle with my neighborly relations (my neighbor wanton cut a bunch of our common 30+ year old sugar maple trees along our property boundary without my permission which is against the law). I have learned the best thing is to not let the infraction go on and fester in your mind. Approach the neighbor and tell them of your feelings in a loving manner... and move on forgive and forget...

Sorry for the rant......


----------



## cedarman (May 6, 2010)

yea I know your pissed about the wood, but your going to waste alot of energy on anger. theyre your neighbors and you have to look at them.

you two just need to get together and talk it out. in the end youll both be happier

build a fence, get all the wood on your property and out of the alley and move on., but turn the damn light off. you know who took the wood and you keep iton for spite. now theyve spited you.

I know your neighbor is a freeloader, but having a bright light shining on his property sucks. esp when you know they enjoy hanging out there on weekends...

Im all for a beer and bonfire!! and having a light shine on your bonfire area or anywhere around it sucks


----------



## 3fordasho (May 6, 2010)

GPETER said:


> Man! This is some argument over petty instances...
> 
> This goes to show that you only get bees with honey. Since you puffed up your chest and installed the light you pissed off the neighbors and now he is puffing up his chest to assert his power. Come on get over it!
> 
> Sorry for the rant......




Good point and we have gotten over issues with other neighbors and are on good terms. This particular neighbor however we have a bit of history as explained in a previous post. 

Lets see- put in a shared pond on the property line. Since then they don't do jack for maintaining or paying for replacement equipment. 85% of install costs covered by me.
After all this- we can't use the pond area when they are gone, there dog barks out the windows the entire time we are using it.

Given them tons of good stuff to help them out, nice washer, digital cameral, bed, etc. 

Replace engine in their Saturn. Donated all my time, equipment, shop etc.

Replaced door on their Cirrus - no cost to them, I even covered the door.

Replace head gaskets on their 3.8 Taurus (16 hr job) - agreed that parts would be covered by them, and I would receive part of sale price when sold- It was sold and I never saw a cent except for parts. Car was junkyard bound before I repaired it.

In the past given them plenty of firewood- all my equipment, sometimes he helped load the rounds into the truck.

Several times when they've had guests they have piled there garbage/recycling up against my garage to hide it from their guests- never asking permission - only to mention it afterwords - laughing it off.

Borrowed lots of tools, only to never have them returned until I ask for them back - record was a power tool he had for 2 years.

So should I still be neighborly - go over and admit the light was a mistake and we should mend our ways?


----------



## 3fordasho (May 6, 2010)

Agreed, the light on the bonfire sucks. Since it's been installed it's been OFF when they are out back. Now if I'm not there to turn it off - it's only a 4 watt flourescent and its a good 100 ft + away from the firepit.





cedarman said:


> yea I know your pissed about the wood, but your going to waste alot of energy on anger. theyre your neighbors and you have to look at them.
> 
> you two just need to get together and talk it out. in the end youll both be happier
> 
> ...


----------



## cedarman (May 6, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> So should I still be neighborly - go over and admit the light was a mistake and we should mend our ways?





Dont admit it was a mistake or apologize, but explain to him yourview on things and try to work it out. he lives to close to you. youll be pissed everytime you look in his yard or see him. its called "agreeing to disagree



2 yrs. ago I had a bad family tiff with my uncle that lives down the road and he was clearly in the wrong. we dont speak now and I wish things couldve been handled differently. we both kicked eachother off eachothers property and did things to spite eachother. in the end it really wasnt worth it. were both to stuborn to mend our ways which is dumb.

thats why im telling you to try. its not worth it

and belive me i know ur pissed. but youll be mad everytime you see him, his yard, a bonfire or anything if you dont mend, just like i did and believe me it took me a looonnng time to let it go


----------



## GPETER (May 6, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Good point and we have gotten over issues with other neighbors and are on good terms. This particular neighbor however we have a bit of history as explained in a previous post.
> 
> Lets see- put in a shared pond on the property line. Since then they don't do jack for maintaining or paying for replacement equipment. 85% of install costs covered by me.
> 
> ...



Yes it certainly sounds like you have done alot of positive things for this family and I read that earlier. The way I see it giving is more for the giver than the taker. But you seem to not be approaching these givings in this manner so you must have expected a return on the work that you invested; they havent paid for your services. 

Have you talked to them about their actions in all of these cases. If you let them walk all over you and get away with it before what makes them think that you would do anything different by them borrowing some wood.

Sometimes we can be doormats to family and friends but their comes a time when enough is enough and you showed that by putting up your light which is petty as you can tell it only infected the situation further. 

I hate to be confrontational too but sometimes you just have to communicate how you feel in a caring manner ASAP when something like the car being sold happens and no money is put in your pot. You have to let them know that the stuff is not free (if you didn't intend to give it away for free).

I read an awesome article a few months back about welding for a friend and I think it is bang on for this kind of work you describe:
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1563131/welding_for_a_friend_should_you_charge.html?cat=31

I do alot of work for friends and family; Sometimes you need to take ownership of your time, skill, and tool investment. I charge (within reason) for a big job like changing a HG or welding a new axle on a boat trailer, especially if they are not right there helping to get the job done. If they dont like it then they know where to go if they want it done - the mechanic$$$$$.

I dont know what exactly is going on in your situation you keep doing what you are doing if you dont like what I am saying. 

Should you keep forgiving - in my situation yes because I am a Christian that is what I believe is the right thing to do if you ever want to have a healthy relationship with anybody. But you still have to communicate your disdain for their actions and let them know that you dont hold it against them and then move on and really forgive them... If that person truly cares about you then they will change their actions towards you, if they dont then at least things are kept civil, you let them know how you feel, and you dont associate with them anymore. There is not this no trespassing stuff or anger towards one another.


----------



## cedarman (May 6, 2010)

GPETER said:


> I read an awesome article a few months back about welding for a friend and I think it is bang on for this kind of work you describe:
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1563131/welding_for_a_friend_should_you_charge.html?cat=31
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## GPETER (May 6, 2010)

cedarman I agree there is a time and place to help a buddy out but when your talking significant workload you need to take ownership of your expense in their matter.

How much work did they (carpenters) do for you? 
Did they put in the hours and money like 3fordasho?
Did you contribute to help the carpenter in what he was doing for you?

I often help a buddy out for nothing as well because tomorrow I may come calling but what about when they roll up into your driveway with a 20+ hour welding job? You have to draw the line somewhere... Thats 20+ hours that you will never get back, thats 20 hours away from doing the things you love like spending time with family. And the article demonstrated that it is not always black and white.

Our friend here is holding a grudge because he put in effort and did not get his expected return. I am validating his concern and telling him that he should have got it off his chest and to not hold onto it. But you need to strike while the iron is hot so they say...


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2010)

Normally when some one steals something its because its eaiser than working, so most will not steal wood unless its a weekend get together and they just need campfire wood.


----------



## GPETER (May 6, 2010)

cedarman said:


> Dont admit it was a mistake or apologize, but explain to him yourview on things and try to work it out. he lives to close to you. youll be pissed everytime you look in his yard or see him. its called "agreeing to disagree



This approach may not work well because the conversation will start with "YOU did this and YOU did that" and can be confrontational. The person being accused will automatically become defensive. 

Healing takes place when ownership is taken for your own actions in the matter. The conversaion will go alot better when it starts as "*I* am wrong for ..." "*I* am sorry for" "*I* should have brought this up earlier" "*I* was wrong to let you think think that *I* would not mind because *I* do" "*I* forgive you" "Can *we* move past this"


----------



## cedarman (May 6, 2010)

my buddy who is a carpenter is helping me insulate my garage. I insulate the lower end of the wall, he gets the high stuff (im terified of heights) i would never ask someone to help me without me being there to aide. wall is 15 ft high on gable ends.

now i by the beer, lunch, supply the tools and he knows hes welcome to anything I own. all he does is show up. 

but you make a good point. if i see a freeloader coming, or someone i dont associate with on a daily/weekly basis, I usually find an excuse as to why i cant help them.

Just last wk. ago I had friend stop by and use my welder for free. two days later he shows up with a gallon of gramaxone (highly concentrated weed killer)

last weekend I helped a buddy load and haul some brush out of his yard w/ my saw, truck and trailer. All I charged him was a fresh bacon cheeseburger and small cheese fry from our local carryout.

its good to have friends that you can give and return favors for. 

ford- yes you were being used


----------



## cedarman (May 6, 2010)

GPETER said:


> can we move past this"




that would be all I would say. no need to be apologitic. 

id build a fence too. the fence would solve most problems. build a solid fence so you cant see them, and they cant see u

hey ford, is the alley you got a right of way? if its the only right of passage to access your yard then you should have a right to use it


----------



## thomasjf (May 6, 2010)

3ford, it appears to me that you extended your hand in friendship as many a good neighbor does. Unfortunately, the guy that lives beside you repaid you by being a user and worse yet, stealing from you when you were gone. For Petes sake, a decent neighbor will look out for your property when you are gone, not steal it. If it were me, the fence would be going up, he's sure not the kind of person I'd want in my life. Not all people will be good neighbors, but I have found most are. I have found the quicker I give the bad ones the boot the better it is.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 6, 2010)

gtsawyer said:


> I just realized that on my last year's fishing trip I paid like $5.54 for each trout - and that was just the cost due to the out of state fishing license. I caught three of 'em. Tasty enough, but I certainly could have saved a bit of money by going to the local Saveway and buying what trout they had.
> 
> There's a lot of cost involved with a delivered cord of wood. I can see why those who do it for a living ain't getting rich fast. For this reason I only treat firewood getting as a hobby - I can't justify the expense by the value of the finished product.



ok ,but you forgot the peace of mind you achieved....had you not gone fishing you might have had to go see a shrink at 250$ an hour....I'm thinking your money ahead.
LOL


----------



## olyman (May 6, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Agreed, the light on the bonfire sucks. Since it's been installed it's been OFF when they are out back. Now if I'm not there to turn it off - it's only a 4 watt flourescent and its a good 100 ft + away from the firepit.



as i said--hard line tactics are the only thing some understand!!!! your doing it right!!! carry on--


----------



## olyman (May 6, 2010)

thomasjf said:


> 3ford, it appears to me that you extended your hand in friendship as many a good neighbor does. Unfortunately, the guy that lives beside you repaid you by being a user and worse yet, stealing from you when you were gone. For Petes sake, a decent neighbor will look out for your property when you are gone, not steal it. If it were me, the fence would be going up, he's sure not the kind of person I'd want in my life. Not all people will be good neighbors, but I have found most are. I have found the quicker I give the bad ones the boot the better it is.



good post--some never learn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar2 (May 6, 2010)

Buy a pair of full grown male African Lions. One tethered at each end of your woodpile should do the trick.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 6, 2010)

*The best*



fubar2 said:


> Buy a pair of full grown male African Lions.



Use'em myself all the time
Problem is they tend to eat the dog

SA


----------



## banshee67 (May 6, 2010)

wow, honestly , at the point whhere he put up the chain and private property sign, that would have been enough for me.
fence him off, lock your #### up and be done with it, life is too short to make amends with idiots.
yea so you might have some awkward points in the future, yoou might even make up when he comes around and apologizes for being a scumbag, but in the meantime, i wouldnt even waste a second of my life trying to burry the hatchet with him, fence him off, cut him off, and get on with it. the guy sounds like a nutcase.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> wow, honestly , at the point whhere he put up the chain and private property sign, that would have been enough for me.
> fence him off, lock your #### up and be done with it, life is too short to make amends with idiots.
> yea so you might have some awkward points in the future, yoou might even make up when he comes around and apologizes for being a scumbag, but in the meantime, i wouldnt even waste a second of my life trying to burry the hatchet with him, fence him off, cut him off, and get on with it. the guy sounds like a nutcase.





The wife is the nutcase pulling his strings... she's a real piece of work- she has admitted that the firewood bundles at cub foods are always 2 for the price of one, for her anyway. Pulls the same stunt at the walmart self check out. Just one more reason to ignore these pukes.


----------



## svon89 (May 6, 2010)

Wow, I have read through this, and I can honestly say the people you are dealing with are not worth your time. I came to that conclusion when they couldn't clean up the property before the wedding. 

If it were me, I would have taken the skid steer and removed the joint water feature in about 2 minutes, the face cord of wood would have been pushed off the access, which by all definition sounds like a right of way. A fence will solve some, but sounds like you are better off staying away from those people. A thief is a thief, some people justify stealing from stores because they can "afford" a loss, that mindset just spells trouble.

A few weeks ago we had some serious flooding and the water was coming up enough that I was pumping from my house into the side yard. The neighbor came over and told me that the water that I was pumping was causing the water to rise in her back yard. I politely escorted her to her property and told her to batten down the hatches because I was going to keep pumping to keep the water out of my basement. Didn't hear any more from her. 

Get the survey and put up a nice fence. Also change the bulbs in the motion light to high intensity lights. At least make it worth it....


----------



## 3fordasho (May 6, 2010)

Yea, the douch told me to get my property (wood) off his newly claimed land, it was off with in 24 hrs... I can also see that applying to all my equipment that runs the pond... right down to the patio pavers that their new $500 table and chair set are currently sitting on. 

If the chain and private property sign don't come down quick, my new truck driving path to the back yard is right along the property line the pond is located on. bye-bye pond, hello ruts in the grass. (the ruts on my side of the property line of course, but they're the ones that will get to look at it).






svon89 said:


> Wow, I have read through this, and I can honestly say the people you are dealing with are not worth your time. I came to that conclusion when they couldn't clean up the property before the wedding.
> 
> If it were me, I would have taken the skid steer and removed the joint water feature in about 2 minutes, the face cord of wood would have been pushed off the access, which by all definition sounds like a right of way. A fence will solve some, but sounds like you are better off staying away from those people. A thief is a thief, some people justify stealing from stores because they can "afford" a loss, that mindset just spells trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## TreePointer (May 6, 2010)

Hmmm, this isn't sounding good. I'd talk to an attorney friend before escalating the situation. The profession sometimes deserves its bad rep, but they have their place and can keep money in your pocket and your body out of jail.


----------



## 1foxracing (May 6, 2010)

I think your doing the right thing for sure. I would light up the back yard like a pro football stadium at his next get together. I think you said he likes to smoke grass as well. do they have kids? At his next fire night call the police for the illegal drug activity going on. You know they are getting high while having those fires out back.


----------



## isaaccarlson (May 6, 2010)

sounds like they need some help....cleaning up their act. Talk to your local authorities and make sure that land is yours and BUILD FENCE. Make sure it is tall. Good luck.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 7, 2010)

*City responds to Right of way question*

City called and said as of now the alley in question is still a right of way and can not be blocked off. They did however say it may have been "vacated" years ago but so far they really can't find a record of it. So it comes down to if the A**hat neighbors want to block it off they have to prove that it was vacated.

I like the alley access but if it was vacated that means I actually would own more property and would have the right to completely fence off the bad neighbors.


----------



## indiansprings (May 7, 2010)

I think your on the right track, I wouldn't waste my time on a person who spits basically in your face after all you have done for them. I'd be damned if there was a pond anymore, at least on my side of the line it would be filled and all my property/ pavers/ pump etc removed. His table and chairs would not be on my property. If finances allowed a eight foot fence would be going up and the lights would be on timers. I dang sure would have a survey done.
It sounds like they are scumbags all the way around, condoning stealing and drug use. If he jacked around with me much more, I'd have the guy arrested for stealing the wood. I, like you try to help others out as much as possible and often ask or expect anything out of it. I just expect if I ever need a little help doing someting that the favor be returned if possible. I dang sure don't expect people to steal from me and then act like it is my fault. Go buy some three hundred watters and put them on timers. There is a time to stand up.


----------



## olyman (May 8, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I think your on the right track, I wouldn't waste my time on a person who spits basically in your face after all you have done for them. I'd be damned if there was a pond anymore, at least on my side of the line it would be filled and all my property/ pavers/ pump etc removed. His table and chairs would not be on my property. If finances allowed a eight foot fence would be going up and the lights would be on timers. I dang sure would have a survey done.
> It sounds like they are scumbags all the way around, condoning stealing and drug use. If he jacked around with me much more, I'd have the guy arrested for stealing the wood. I, like you try to help others out as much as possible and often ask or expect anything out of it. I just expect if I ever need a little help doing someting that the favor be returned if possible. I dang sure don't expect people to steal from me and then act like it is my fault. Go buy some three hundred watters and put them on timers. There is a time to stand up.



x's 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some scum wont change--


----------



## 3fordasho (May 8, 2010)

olyman said:


> x's 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some scum wont change--





You got that right!

So the neighbors wife (who works for the city) has been whining to all her coworkers, gets the city to write a letter (to us both actually) explaining the possible vacated alley issue. But then the letter goes on to say parking and driving on grass is prohibited, and if I or other neighbors are driving on paths (vacated alley ways) off of the main street in front of the propertys, that they may need to be paved. It then goes on to day that aerial imagery indicates that this might be a concern on our properties- citing an area that is north of both our properties

Then the letter goes on to state city lighting regulations, saying my lighting can only read 1/2 foot candle at the lot lines.. And the city may issue citation in cases of continued violation..

Last statement advises us both as neighbors to work together to resolve any issues. 


So this morning I was over at two other neighbors helping them clean up a fallen box elder, and the troublemakers wife came out and finally starting cleaning up some moldy, rain soaked carpets that I've had to look at and smell for the last 4 months. I finished with the fallen box elder and was walking thru the very alley they've blocked off with chain&sign, I bumped into it and caused the chain to rattle a bit... well this just set her off and she laid into me about "growing up". I responded that the chain had no business being there.
She then said why can I block the alley to the south with firewood - well I said first the neighbor to the south blocked it with a fence, so what difference does it make if I stacked wood along that fence? (neighbor to the south is ok with it). Then she picks another topic to ##### about- the fact that I went behind their property, behind the alley,behind the quarrys fence, into the quarry and cleaned up a old dumping ground- This was a two day job and I thought I was doing everyone a favor. Well their miffed because I didn't clear it with them first. I mentioned it's not their property, she mentioned its not mine. Again all I did was clean up a lot of trash that people (including them) have illegally dumped for years. Every other neighbor is ok, but these ying-yangs have a big problem. The last words out of her mouth was "all this over a couple lousy sticks of firewood"


----------



## bluestem (May 8, 2010)

I'd be finding a lawyer real soon, sounds like they're looking for trouble now...


----------



## indiansprings (May 8, 2010)

I would be calling the cops and reporting the stolen wood, you don't have to file charges. I sure want the theft of record. The mayor might be surprised to know that a wood thief is in the cities employment.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 8, 2010)

bluestem said:


> I'd be finding a lawyer real soon, sounds like they're looking for trouble now...




Well the one thing I got going is they don't have a pot to pi$$ in. He's been out of work for 3 weeks +. 
The city suggested getting a survey done to resolve the alley issue, that's $800. I'm already getting one done so I can put up the fence. Guess I don't have to share the results and tell them to get their own done.



The funny thing is - this morning a couple hours after her rant she is up at the shared pond area sweeping the pavers off and rearranging their table and chairs. Now what kind of trouble will I be in when I pull all my equipment and pavers out of that shared area? Half on their property and half on mine.


----------



## TreePointer (May 8, 2010)

bluestem said:


> I'd be finding a lawyer real soon, sounds like they're looking for trouble now...



:agree2:

If they have "connections" to the municipal office concerned with this issue, you need a lawyer now. Well, at least for the way things work in my area of the country, you would.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 8, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> :agree2:
> 
> If they have "connections" to the municipal office concerned with this issue, you need a lawyer now. Well, at least for the way things work in my area of the country, you would.






Yea, this is a concern. However, she has a low $$ data entry job. She misses alot of work from hangovers and such and I'm sure shes hated as much at the office as she is in the neighborhood. Of course it took us a couple years to see their true colors.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 8, 2010)

Ok, I have a few more stories to tell about my "wonderfull neighbors" but first I'd like to apologize if anyone is getting really tired of this thread... it is however very theraputic to get this stuff of my chest. anyway the stories:

Last summer or maybe the summer before I had rented a boom lift to do some trimming around the yard (have a really tall elm). Now at $150/24hrs I wanted to get my moneys worth. This was one of those tow behind units and is battery powered (not noisy at all). Anyway got it on a friday afternoon and did quite a bit of trimming. Saturday I still had it till noon so I looked for more trimming jobs. A medium to large size hackberry sits on the property line and extends above the pond area. A large dead branch extended over the neighbors property and I thought I would be nice and take it down. (if it fell on it's own it could hurt someone at the pond sitting area or at least damage some pavers. So at 9am begin to position the lift with my pick up. Neighbors window opens up and they start complaining about the noise the truck is making.... Fine. I quit and now that ugly dead branch still threatens. Also should mention that I was accessing the branch from MY property, not theirs.

Fast forward to last saturday. The neighbor on the other side of my "favorite neighbor" hired a couple guys to replace his side entry door and also build new steps to both his side entry and front entry. They start about 8:30 am sawing and hammering and such, you know-normal construction noises. Pretty soon the trouble making neighbors wifes comes out ranting at the construction guys to knock off the noise (you know- another hangover recovery), Construction boys tell her to f-off and go pound sand.
They can make all the noise they want at 8:30 am. I love stories like that.


----------



## aokpops (May 9, 2010)

I would give this a try the kids would climb all over the wood pile hey stop your going to get hurt kept on climbing then one day I said watch out for the poison ivy the climbing stop could walk up an say dam timber rattler about got me getting wood off the pile or the bees just built a nasty nest be careful around the wood pile


----------



## banshee67 (May 9, 2010)

aokpops said:


> I would give this a try the kids would climb all over the wood pile hey stop your going to get hurt kept on climbing then one day I said watch out for the poison ivy the climbing stop could walk up an say dam timber rattler about got me getting wood off the pile or the bees just built a nasty nest be careful around the wood pile



huh


----------



## banshee67 (May 9, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Ok, I have a few more stories to tell about my "wonderfull neighbors" but first I'd like to apologize if anyone is getting really tired of this thread... it is however very theraputic to get this stuff of my chest. anyway the stories:
> 
> Last summer or maybe the summer before I had rented a boom lift to do some trimming around the yard (have a really tall elm). Now at $150/24hrs I wanted to get my moneys worth. This was one of those tow behind units and is battery powered (not noisy at all). Anyway got it on a friday afternoon and did quite a bit of trimming. Saturday I still had it till noon so I looked for more trimming jobs. A medium to large size hackberry sits on the property line and extends above the pond area. A large dead branch extended over the neighbors property and I thought I would be nice and take it down. (if it fell on it's own it could hurt someone at the pond sitting area or at least damage some pavers. So at 9am begin to position the lift with my pick up. Neighbors window opens up and they start complaining about the noise the truck is making.... Fine. I quit and now that ugly dead branch still threatens.
> 
> ...



dont worry about ranting man, thats why they make sites like these, its great to get it off your chest, right? 
ive been following the thread and i am amazed everytime i check up and read more about these idiots, their stupidity is very entertaining , gotta love the un-knowing construction guys tellin her to get lost while they were tryin to work, lol


----------



## Kazpian (May 9, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Ok, I have a few more stories to tell about my "wonderfull neighbors" but first I'd like to apologize if anyone is getting really tired of this thread... it is however very theraputic to get this stuff of my chest. anyway the stories:



]
Simple if they don't like it they don't have to read the thread. I am happy to hear I am not the only one dealing with idiots like this. So far my neighbours have been good it's a friends neighbors who are just insane.


----------



## needwood (May 9, 2010)

*Some pepole just don't get it"*



3fordasho said:


> Some of it was free... of course there is the $13K truck to haul it home in, the $1200 splitter, 2-3 chainsaws @ $500 each, ++++ the list goes on.
> Not to mention the back breaking labor involved. None of which they have or would contribute to.



Yea, They don't understand the work that goes into the processing of the wood. I keep a pile of miscellaneous wood for friends and neighbors to burn outdoors,stuff that's hard to stack,wont split right,or is to small to mess with. You think that would keep them out of the good stuff. RONG!!!! I have caught them in the act. I even had one friend that told other friends he should have told me to kiss his *** and took the good wood when i wasn't around. I now have a large gate that keeps them all out.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 9, 2010)

needwood said:


> Yea, They don't understand the work that goes into the processing of the wood. I keep a pile of miscellaneous wood for friends and neighbors to burn outdoors,stuff that's hard to stack,wont split right,or is to small to mess with. You think that would keep them out of the good stuff. RONG!!!! I have caught them in the act. I even had one friend that told other friends he should have told me to kiss his *** and took the good wood when i wasn't around. I now have a large gate that keeps them all out.



Ya it just seems you can't give any wood away. Give it away once and it becomes expected time after time. A good friend of mine asked me this past winter if I had any extra wood. Told him their is no such thing as "extra" wood. Any wood that doesn't get burned this year will get burned next. Then he went on to say afterward that it wasn't for him anyway, he was going to give it to his mother in law. Had a hunch something was up since he doesn't own a wood stove.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 9, 2010)

*More wood missing*

Got home from a trip to my brothers about 5:30pm to find the neighbors with a fire going in the firepit. Use the scope on the pellet gun to get a close look at the wood in the fire and it's huge splits of elm just like what is in part of the stack. (not at all like the little bitty splits you get at the gas station) Walk over to the stack (just redone yesterday) to find several loose sections where I'm 99% sure they've taken wood. Call the police, file a report. Policeman is very sympathetic after hearing the story. 
All lights go back on, this time with aluminum duct tape to shield the direct line of sight to them. (city recommended). The saga continues.


----------



## cedarman (May 9, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> huh



 i couldnt agree more.^^^^^^^

A consultation with a lawyer is an excellent idea. We know your neighbors are broke and cant afford one, but with a consultation at least some of your questions get answered and you dont have to wonder.

I been keeping up with this thread. very enteraining I must say.


----------



## needwood (May 9, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Got home from a trip to my brothers about 5:30pm to find the neighbors with a fire going in the firepit. Use the scope on the pellet gun to get a close look at the wood in the fire and it's huge splits of elm just like what is in part of the stack. (not at all like the little bitty splits you get at the gas station) Walk over to the stack (just redone yesterday) to find several loose sections where I'm 99% sure they've taken wood. Call the police, file a report. Policeman is very sympathetic after hearing the story.
> All lights go back on, this time with aluminum duct tape to shield the direct line of sight to them. (city recommended). The saga continues.



What did the policeman tell you to do about it? Maybe you should get a trail cam and get evidence.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 9, 2010)

needwood said:


> What did the policeman tell you to do about it? Maybe you should get a trail cam and get evidence.



:agree2:Time to get some prosecutable evidence.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 9, 2010)

needwood said:


> What did the policeman tell you to do about it? Maybe you should get a trail cam and get evidence.





Lets see... paint the ends of the wood, drill holes in it and put something in that smokes really bad... something about claymore mines cutting them off at the waist.... I think he was serious about painting the wood  

He did ask if I wanted him to talk to them, I said no, just want to get a report on file. They did see me talking to him for a good 1/2 hour.
I told him I was not that concerned about the firewood, but about the way they are escalating the situation.

Also said I was doing the right things with the fence, waiting for the survey before dismanteling the pond, and using the alley again etc.

Also mentioned to call 911 anytime they have a loud party, music, loose dog, barking dog, underage drinkers, smoking pot, etc, etc.... 

Mentioned something about users and welfare trash as he was walking to the cruiser..


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 9, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Lets see... paint the ends of the wood, drill holes in it and put something in that smokes really bad... something about claymore mines cutting them off at the waist.... I think he was serious about painting the wood
> 
> He did ask if I wanted him to talk to them, I said no, just want to get a report on file. They did see me talking to him for a good 1/2 hour.
> I told him I was not that concerned about the firewood, but about the way they are escalating the situation.
> ...



Looks like the law is on your side. Keep doing things the legal way and you will eventually win out.


----------



## s37d (May 9, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> *Also keep in mind that I've given them plenty of wood (delivered to their stacking area)*



Looks like this act of generosity is where it all started. Some people take advantage of generous neighbors, some don't. Sounds like they've become brazen and now see your wood as their wood. "Eh, he's got tons, he won't miss em." While they should be respecting you and being appreciative for the wood you've given them, they're instead using you and not taking into consideration the hard work you put into harvesting and creating all that firewood. You have to make it clear to them just how much work it took to stockpile your wood supply and how important it is that it remains *your* supply.

Edit: Just read the whole post, wow what a bunch of scumbags. 



3fordasho said:


> Ok, I have a few more stories to tell about my "wonderfull neighbors" but first I'd like to apologize if anyone is getting really tired of this thread... it is however very theraputic to get this stuff of my chest


 Definitely not tired of the thread, it's a great read. Also you sound like an excellent neighbor, I'd be glad to have you as one. Good luck with these lowlifes.


----------



## needwood (May 9, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Lets see... paint the ends of the wood, drill holes in it and put something in that smokes really bad... something about claymore mines cutting them off at the waist.... I think he was serious about painting the wood
> 
> He did ask if I wanted him to talk to them, I said no, just want to get a report on file. They did see me talking to him for a good 1/2 hour.
> I told him I was not that concerned about the firewood, but about the way they are escalating the situation.
> ...



Im like you" They are willing too still what means so little to them and so much too guys like us,where dose it end? I think you was right, not to have the cop talk too them. Maybe now they KNOW THAT YOU KNOW,they will stop. Good luck,be safe,take care,and keep us all informed"""


----------



## logbutcher (May 10, 2010)

No joke, We do feel your pain. Your tale is much more than entertaining: a perfect rationale for species selection a la Darwin.:censored:

The decline in morals, manners, and plain common sense is sad. The cocooning of people into their own tiny, insular worlds is an unfortunate fact of life. (No, not a Psychiatrist....yet). I'm getting academic opinionated. Pardonmoi. It may be Glock time . When I'm in say a supermarket with some fool blabbering inanities loudly into the cellphone about what size of cookies for the dog to buy, I loudly walk by talking to myself about prostates. They think I'm bonkers...could be. And this is only the tip of a very big iceburg.

This was one of the reasons that when we searched for a retirement home, the Cardinal Pee Rule was followed: the male of the species must be able to pee in four primary compass points without hitting or disutrbing any neighbors. Success. The woodland gives us firewood and some income, and neighbors are far enough away so that only the chainsaw is heard and not seen. Besides, most people here cut and hunt. Real rural life is good.

JMNSHO


----------



## cedarman (May 10, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Got home from a trip to my brothers about 5:30pm to find the neighbors with a fire going in the firepit. Use the scope on the pellet gun to get a close look at the wood in the fire and it's huge splits of elm just like what is in part of the stack. (not at all like the little bitty splits you get at the gas station) Walk over to the stack (just redone yesterday) to find several loose sections where I'm 99% sure they've taken wood. Call the police, file a report. Policeman is very sympathetic after hearing the story.
> All lights go back on, this time with aluminum duct tape to shield the direct line of sight to them. (city recommended). The saga continues.



okay now im pissed MWTF!!!!!!!!!!! you did the right thing by calling the cops and not losing your cool. After all this, I cant believe they had the nerve to take more wood from you. be calm. get that survey done and get that fence up. if they question the survey, tell them to get their own survey conducted. dont show them anything.

make sure you invest in a solid fence. you cant see them, they cant see you


----------



## GPETER (May 10, 2010)

Check your local laws about building a fence as well. Here in the great white north you can build the fence right on the property boundary AND the neighbor has to pay half of the cost. If the neighbor balks then you take them to small claims court where the courts can garnish wages and all that fun stuff.

The surveyor may be a wealth of knowledge in this respect...


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

Sent off this email to the city planner who sent out the letter from the city:

Hi Jon,

I received your letter friday and thankyou for taking the time to provide that information and call me. I am sure you have better things to spend your time with.

As you suggested working it out between neighbors is the solution I would prefer as well, but having a reasonable conversation with these people does notseem to be possible.

As you suggested, a survey of my property has been scheduled (actually was previously scheduled for the purpose of a privacy fence install).

In regards to the lighting issue, ever since the residents at 1xxx xth ave complained, I said I would work with them and have done so in the following ways:
In the fixture that causes the issue, the orginal 42w flourescent bulb was reduced to 4W (25w incandescent equiv). The light has been off at times when they are 
out back in their firepit area. Shielding has been installed on this fixture and another that may also be a concern. Finally the light was turned off completely even before I talked to you or received your letter. Also for your information the fixture in question does not shine on their house or deck area, only a small portion of their firepit area. It is also 108ft away from this area.

However things changed yesterday-

So why was the light installed in the first place? My property has been disappearing in this area. The residents at 1xxx xth ave have admitted taking this property. I have told them to stop. It has continued and has happened as recently as yesterday. A police report has been filed. 

Because they are escalating the situation, I have turned the light back on (still has shielding installed) and upped the bulb wattage to 23W and it now will remain on at dark. 

I am a reasonable person and am trying to implement your suggestions, but when personal property is walking off I feel I have to do something to protect it.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

*pics from 5am this morning*

Here is a piece of green ash that came from my stacks, sitting on their deck
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02973.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02973.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A piece of my maple in the background:
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02974.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02974.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Check out the firepit area... yes that is wood chips all around.. I'm waiting for the whole thing to go up one of these nights... the wood deck is 8' away at the most:
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02975.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02975.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The box elder round is one I've given them for the chimney effect.


----------



## olyman (May 10, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> huh



thats him--a real no brain--


----------



## TreePointer (May 10, 2010)

You probably are already doing this, but remember to document everything. Keep a notebook of all incidents with dates and times.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (May 10, 2010)

So while they where sleeping off their hangovers you snuck in and snapped Pics? Sweeeet I may have Sh*t on their deck if I got that close


----------



## cedarman (May 10, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> So while they where sleeping off their hangovers you snuck in and snapped Pics? Sweeeet I may have Sh*t on their deck if I got that close



thats his deck too if I re-call correctly. so help me god I wouldve had my own bonfire and set the son of a ##### on fire. I mean that


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> So while they where sleeping off their hangovers you snuck in and snapped Pics? Sweeeet I may have Sh*t on their deck if I got that close




Yep, didn't have to get on their property to take the pics however. They built that thing right up to or on the rear property line. (or at least what I'm pretty sure is the rear property line) Surveyors started their work this morning on my lot


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> They built that thing right up to or on the rear property line. (or at least what I'm pretty sure is the rear property line)




And here is the reason they are trying to block the alley from me/others. 
They built their pot smoking/drinking/party area in a spot right next to city property. I can drive by there anytime I want. Not that I use it very often, maybe 7-8 times over the summer depending how much wood I've scrounged, and it's not plowed in the winter.
Never at night or odd hours, and I try my best to avoid times when they are entertaining back there. Maybe once or twice I've had to drive by when they were back there.... Is it my fault they picked a bad location? I've been using that alley since 1986, they've only been around ~5 years.


----------



## logbutcher (May 10, 2010)

Suggestion # ???:
Run to your nearest pro hunting shop. Buy a large (8 oz) bottle of eau d' shunk. (Also available may be lion, cougar, or fox urine. Not quite as powerful as skunk concentgrate. ) 
Drip (this stuff is potent) far enough away from your place, but close enough to their sporing grounds. Watch the wind. Sit back and enjoy. 

If you have a friend with Ranger or SF experience, ask to see their guerrilla tactics manual. More simple tips and hints for light but effective harassment.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Suggestion # ???:
> Run to your nearest pro hunting shop. Buy a large (8 oz) bottle of eau d' shunk. (Also available may be lion, cougar, or fox urine. Not quite as powerful as skunk concentgrate. )
> Drip (this stuff is potent) far enough away from your place, but close enough to their sporing grounds. Watch the wind. Sit back and enjoy.
> 
> If you have a friend with Ranger or SF experience, ask to see their guerrilla tactics manual. More simple tips and hints for light but effective harassment.



I like the way you think
I was actually searching for just that, and the prevailing winds are in my favor.
Their dog gets sprayed all the time when left out, so it's not like skunks are a rarity around here.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 10, 2010)

The only way you're going to resolve it is put a fence up. I know it will be a cost on your end but it will end it unless their stupid enough to climb the fence. Then they would be fair game for a big dog or rock salt. A relative of mine had a problem similiar to yours. He put a fence up and got a german shephard. It all ended, They were smart enough to figure out if they climbed over the fence they was not going to get back in the same shape before they climbed it.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> The only way you're going to resolve it is put a fence up. I know it will be a cost on your end but it will end it unless their stupid enough to climb the fence. Then they would be fair game for a big dog or rock salt. A relative of mine had a problem similiar to yours. He put a fence up and got a german shephard. It all ended, They were smart enough to figure out if they climbed over the fence they was not going to get back in the same shape before they climbed it.





Fence materials are purchased and in the rear shed. Survey started this morning, permit will be applied for after survey is complete. Problem is this all takes time and I still have to build it. (The limestone quarry is just beyond my back yard, can you guess what I hit when I dig down about 12"?)

In the mean time they continue to steal wood and basically mock us.
So hard not to come unglued....

They don't have a pot to piss in, upside down mortgage and nothing to loose, I've got respectable life savings/everything paid for and they would love for a reason to sue..


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 10, 2010)

I'll bite...what did you hit 12" down?


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 10, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> The wife is the nutcase pulling his strings... she's a real piece of work- she has admitted that the firewood bundles at cub foods are always 2 for the price of one, for her anyway. Pulls the same stunt at the walmart self check out. Just one more reason to ignore these pukes.



Cool. Follow her to Wal-Mart, video tape her (got a nice camera phone?), and have her arrested for shoplifting/retail fraud. Or at least take her picture to Walmart's manager so he can give it to the boys in security.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> I'll bite...what did you hit 12" down?



Lets just say there are alot of houses with out basements. Plenty of dynamite was needed for the ones that do. 80+ year old sweet heart (RIP) across the street would tell us stories of her husband setting his own charges.
Lived in that house all their lives. Her kids have the house up for sale, I'm praying for decent people to move in. 

I had a chance to buy the place the crappy neighbors are in now for $85K. Might have been worth it. They bought for 115k and have refinanced it 3 times over the last 5 years. Everytime they took cash out to buy stupid stuff. Property values have declined like everywhere else, and they've only done cosmetic upgrades (and I don't mean new windows and siding). I bet the loan is $140k+ and after they've been in it 5 years I wouldn't give $60k for it now.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Cool. Follow her to Wal-Mart, video tape her (got a nice camera phone?), and have her arrested for shoplifting/retail fraud. Or at least take her picture to Walmart's manager so he can give it to the boys in security.




She got caught there walking out with a DVD player. Played stupid and said she forgot to scan it. :monkey: 
I think they might have her number. Of course with the employee turnover at Wal-Mart, maybe not.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 10, 2010)

*picked this up tonight*

This will be installed for the up comming weekend. 

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02976.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02976.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 10, 2010)

*wood theifs*

what i would do to prove it is them is take a hole saw and cut out a hole in the wood and put some smokebombs in the wood or firecrackers and when they have there so called fires and them go off you will now just seal the ends up with spray foam and turn around on the pile


----------



## gtsawyer (May 10, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> This will be installed for the up comming weekend.
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02976.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02976.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I like this approach. Non-confrontational and gets objective hard-to-debate data. 

Can't wait to hear the results of the survey.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 11, 2010)

*Cctv*

Make sure they are OUT when installing and that the cameras cannot be spotted - well, if you want them caught rather than deterred. 
Good luck, don't do anything you'll regret - patience endures.
Oh yeah, when you install the fence, think of a nice shade of puke-pink for the neighbors side 

SA


----------



## Smokinjo (May 11, 2010)

I have been following this thread since the beginning. Kind of addicting to see what is going to happen next. On the fence option, have you considered an electric fence? Post a warning sign on it. When the drunk ------ come to get some more of your wood, they are sure not to remember and get a real Enlightening experience! Make sure the camera is installed as well so you can watch the show after you hear the bastards screaming!
I hate thieves, can't you tell!

Joe


----------



## GPETER (May 11, 2010)

Ahh... an electric fence doesn't hurt, at least at regular voltage.


----------



## CWME (May 11, 2010)

I had to put up a fence at my camp because of some out of state morons next door. We have three waterfront lots, built on two, third vacant one abuts these idiots. Well since they bought the place a few years ago they have been encroaching on my land. I asked them to stay off my property. They started on about how I wasn't using the land and what was the issue. Well the issue was they put their dock in front of my land. All their yard waste was dumped on my land. They put up a clothes line on my land. They got a shed and yes it was entirely on my land... 

Paid $1200 for a survey, called code enforcement for the shed(they didn't get a permit) and then put up the fence. Were they ever PO. They lost half their beach and had to move their dock, shed, etc. They paid a fine for the permit. They only own a 50 foot lot and the shed had to be 15 feet from each side Ended up half on their lawn and half in the driveway.
The guy came over and said that the fence wasn't needed and that he didn't want to look at it. And then told me to do some very unpleasant things with myself when I said the fence would stay. They started tossing their yard waste over the fence. I went over and tossed it all back into their driveway. That put an end to that BS. Using the beach is one thing, dumping stuff and putting buildings up is another.

You can't be the nice guy with everyone. The guy opposite to them is awesome. Half his beach is on my land but he asked when he bought the place if he could use it for his kids. He loans me his trailer every spring to take stuff to the dump. Invites me over when they have a BBQ. Has helped me put my dock in... You get the point... 

The fence will help the situation.


----------



## stackwood (May 11, 2010)

*here is a fix*

take a piece of split wood cut it in half hollow out a about 5 sq in on the inside , drill a 1/8" hole into cavity , fill cavity with black powder glue 2 halves back together , run a safty fuse in 1/8 in holes cap with glue and saw dust , hahahahaha let the thief put that in his wood stove.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

*Here is a log of events I am maintaining for future use*

"P" and "J" are the neighbors, him and her respectively




4/18/10 Sunday afternoon, went for bike ride, returned home and noticed a 3’x3’ section of wood missing from stack. (attach picture). P&J having fire, guests in rear deck area.

4/25/10 - Install light fixture purchased from Menards ($50) + time. Turn on for Sunday evening.

4/27/10. Noon- J places (1) grocery store bundle in the missing wood part of the stack- this replaces maybe 20% of what is missing this time. No comment from either P&J. Later that day, P comes over, asks about light. I say I am missing property (wood) and also can not find an axe and rake. So I installed a light as loss prevention. P says the light bothers them and they took the wood (in hopes I will laugh it off and turn off the light) but not axe or rake. I instructed not to take wood without asking. (I explain they are taking expensive wood reserved for indoor use or wet wood and also explain the considerable costs in equipment and time invested in my firewood). I said I will work with them on the light because his admission did not explain other missing items and I still need to protect other property.

4/28/10- I work over the next week to make the fixture less objectionable, going from the original 42w bulb and working down to 4W. This work burns out the ballast, I rewire, and several CLF bulbs malfunction because of compatibility with photocell- as a result the light is on very sporadically. ~$15 spent on different bulbs. Fixture can not be used with original bulb because ballast is destroyed.

4/30/10 P&J have guest in the Evening (P’s sister). Light is off entire evening.

5/4/10 Considering installing privacy fence to protect property – Survey ordered from Survey Services, $7-800 estimated cost.

5/5/10 Go out back to check out a downed box elder. Notice the alley access to the rear of my property is blocked by chain and private property sign. (blocked at P&J rear deck area to the quarry fence, preventing alley access from Chestnut st. P comes out- states the alley area is their “private property” and I am not allowed back there. Also states I need to move some wood from the alley area (along quarry fence) that is directly behind their property. Makes a big deal about they only took a “couple armloads of fire wood” and implies I have so much and it has little value.
I remove the wood over the next couple days.

5/6/10 I call city to inquire about alley issue. Rear light fixture off.

5/7/10 – Receive call and letter from city. They think alley has been vacated but can find no record. Because of this it will still be considered an alley (right of way) until the property owners can prove otherwise via a survey or other land record information. Chain stays up. Letter also states city regulations about lighting, driving on grass etc. (attach letter).
Rear light fixture off.

5/8/10 – Saturday morning. Jim (neighbor to the north) requests help cutting up downed box elder. I help. J comes outside and is cleaning. I bump chain&sign on the way back home and she lays into me to “grow up”. I state they have no right to have the chain there.
She rants on about why did I have the right to stack firewood in the ally on the south end of my property – I replied that the neighbor to the south blocked it first with a fence. She then rants on about the fact that I cleaned trash out of the quarry behind them with out their permission- I stated it’s not their property. I disengaged from the “discussion”. At this point it becomes clear to me that a reasonable discussion with P&J is not possible at this time. Rear light fixture off.

5/8/10 Install shielding on fixture in front of garage, (not a subject of complaint – been there since 1992) in attempt to comply with city lighting regulations.

5/9/10- return home ~5:30 pm from trip to cities. P&J having a fire. I can clearly see the wood in their firepit appears to be very large elm splits characteristic of what is in my stacks. Find a place in the stack with identical wood and it is missing splits (I had just re-stacked this area in the previous day or two. The wood they were burning was large, unlike what you purchase at convenience store or cub foods.
Called police, filed report. J gives my wife dirty looks and llater the word ##### is heard(not sure who it is directed at but there is no one else in the area). P&J observe me talking to police officer. Turned rear light fixture back on with 23W bulb. Installed shielding per city recommendation

5/10/10 Survey services begins survey Monday morning. I purchase 4 camera security system from Sams Club ($588).


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

Anyone think I can take these ying-yangs to small claims court and recoupe some of my losses for the the expenses I've detailed below? I am assuming I will actually catch them on camera taking more wood.





3fordasho said:


> "P" and "J" are the neighbors, him and her respectively
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 11, 2010)

Their are a few lawyers that are members here. Maybe post your documentation on off topic forum and ask to increase your odds of one of them seeing it. Heck you should at least be able to sue for half of the survey and fence costs.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

SpiralAcacia said:


> Make sure they are OUT when installing and that the cameras cannot be spotted - well, if you want them caught rather than deterred.
> 
> SA




Planning this now. I'm going to inclose the camera in a small box, cover it with walnut bark and attach to the walnut tree that has the best angle.
When they wander over to fetch some wood, they'll be looking for other neighbors and such and will never notice the strange growth on the tree 

Install will be very stealthy.


----------



## cedarman (May 11, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Anyone think I can take these ying-yangs to small claims court and recoupe some of my losses for the the expenses I've detailed below? I am assuming I will actually catch them on camera taking more wood.



invest your time in building a fence. more satisfaction:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

cedarman said:


> invest your time in building a fence. more satisfaction:greenchainsaw:




Oh the fence is happening regardless. Meet with the surveyor at 3pm today


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

*Survey results*

Are in, the lines are pretty much were I've always thought they were. There is no doubt there is an alley back behind my property.  I've won this battle unless they can prove that their property extends back further than mine- Highly unlikely since the plot maps show the lots to be all 66' wide x 157.5' deep.


----------



## stackwood (May 11, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Are in, the lines are pretty much were I've always thought they were. There is no doubt there is an alley back behind my property.  I've won this battle unless they can prove that their property extends back further than mine- Highly unlikely since the plot maps show the lots to be all 66' wide x 157.5' deep.



They admitted to stealing your wood , just send them a bill , keep your police report , when they don't pay take them to small claims court and inconvenience there life x10 when they don't pay file for a lien on there property. if you win and you wil they will also have to pay all your legal fee's !


----------



## mattfr12 (May 11, 2010)

A few of thies should do the trick.


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2010)

great thread! love the new surveillance gear, i am keeping tabs on this thread for sure!!!

boy what i would pay for a picture of these 2 retards to put faces with the story, lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 11, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> great thread! love the new surveillance gear, i am keeping tabs on this thread for sure!!!
> 
> boy what i would pay for a picture of these 2 retards to put faces with the story, lol:greenchainsaw:



With the new surveillance equipment, its only a matter of time.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 11, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> Nobody tells a story like Avalancher!!!!
> You should really write a book....I'd buy it!



ya that was pretty good. that musta been one of those new sky scraper condo's that those city slicker live in.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mattfr12 (May 11, 2010)

this is my fire wood guardian she drags that roller around the yard all day. this picture was taken when she was 7 months old shes 2 years now and over 120 pounds. keeps them fire wood stealin hobos away.


----------



## makomakoman (May 11, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> great thread! love the new surveillance gear, i am keeping tabs on this thread for sure!!!
> 
> *boy what i would pay for a picture of these 2 retards to put faces with the story,* lol:greenchainsaw:



+1. Funny, but not funny..I had retard neighbors too. In my old house, I had a crazy women living behind me. Long story short, she was suing her mom to take her house away. The mom hired a Private Investgator to look into her daughter...bingo..She hired one of my best buddies...I used to call him when she put her trash out. He would drive by on my signal and take it. You would be amazed at what you can find out about people through their trash. Anyways, the crazy women behind had gone to a couple of closings on other neighbor houses that were selling (in a different state). So when I was selling my place, I told her my closing date was 3 weeks after when I was going to close. 

She saw me a few weeks after I moved out at the grocery store. She asked me why I moved out before my closing date. I told her I already closed. The look on her face was priceless.

bad neighbors sure do suck...good luck...


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Are in, the lines are pretty much were I've always thought they were. There is no doubt there is an alley back behind my property.  I've won this battle unless they can prove that their property extends back further than mine- Highly unlikely since the plot maps show the lots to be all 66' wide x 157.5' deep.




I just thought of a down side to this win. The alley has aways been open to the north connecting with a side street. It does not connect with the side street to the south for as long as I've lived here (24 yrs). My good neighbor to the south ran her fence right to the back of her property, across the alley to the quarrys fence/property. Technically should not have been done but nobody cares or said boo. It was an advantage for me and I used it to stack my wood back there. (Since she gave up her access) This neighbor pointed out that the a##hat neighbors to the north might be able to force me to move the wood even though they've got no business being back there- just because technically it's still city property. I just pulled up the rear stakes to not give them free info. I'm going to drive back there when I NEED to and if they #####, tell em to prove I'm driving on their property even though I know its not. I was planning on moving a lot of the wood out of the alley anyway, just need to do that sooner than later.


----------



## logbutcher (May 11, 2010)

You're spending much too much time thinking about these %$#&@-bags, time for some action. Besides, it will make you feel a whole lot better.
It was called in training long ago, "Light Non-Lethal Combat". You are in it up to your eyeballs, spending $$$$, time, brain power, certainly sleep.
Get the fools out. Eau d'skunk is easy. 
Then get some G-2, intelligence, on them that gives you some power over them.
It is time. We're on your side. Time to get rid of them.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 11, 2010)

No small claims case there.

Get a spray can of paint and mark your wood.

Next fire call the cops. When they ask how you know it's your wood point to your stack with the nice fluorescent green hash marks and ask him how many other piles marked like that he sees around town.

If you're really anal, make a stencil with initials / brand / whatever.

Works even better if you can mark the side of the pile the neighbors don't see so they don't think about why the pieces have paint on them until you show the cops.

If you have a log splitter, put a weld bead of your initials in the wood.


----------



## johnnylabguy (May 11, 2010)

3fordasho, I gotta tell you that I feel your pain first, but this has been an amazing read! At first I thought you were making a mountain out of a mole hill but after the other info you've added it clearly shows these people are dirtbags! And they continue to take wood! What nerve.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do us all a huge favor and get surveillance vids of your "smoked up" neighbors stealing wood BEFORE you install the fence! I can just see them stumbling around grabbing wood when your gone, giving your house the finger only to find out a day later hungover from the cops that you've got it all on record! Priceless!

I also like the woodspitter or paint idea. "Branding" every piece sounds like it would be fun to show your neighbor as the policeman looks on with the cuffs ready! Thanks for the good read and good luck!


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

I did search locally for the skunk scent but no joy. I do love the idea but will have to travel a bit or order it. 
As for the pond, yesterday I cleaned the gutters, 3 gallons of fermenting tree scum went right into the skimmer box at 5am this morning- one of two things will happen: A. He'll have to get all scummy cleaning it out, or the more likely B. He will do nothing, the pump will plug up and burn out. Either one is fine with me.





logbutcher said:


> You're spending much too much time thinking about these %$#&@-bags, time for some action. Besides, it will make you feel a whole lot better.
> It was called in training long ago, "Light Non-Lethal Combat". You are in it up to your eyeballs, spending $$$$, time, brain power, certainly sleep.
> Get the fools out. Eau d'skunk is easy.
> Then get some G-2, intelligence, on them that gives you some power over them.
> It is time. We're on your side. Time to get rid of them.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 11, 2010)

You could really piss them off and paint the side of the fence facing their house the old no trespassing purple.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 3fordasho (May 11, 2010)

Yesterday I made one more attempt to diffuse the situation. Since a reasonable conversation with either of them is not possible I called her brother who I know fairly well and seems like a reasonable guy. He is also partners in a local business that is quite sucessfull (I want him to know my side of the story since any money they will be able to come up with will likely come from him) So I called and explained the situation. He listened for a while but pretty soon he started talking about a dispute he had with one of his neighbors and at that point I could hardly get a word in edgewise. More discouraging, several times he mentioned that I have a LOT of wood out back, even suggesting I give them wood to keep things civil... WTF!
I said it doesn't matter how much I have, it does not give anyone the right to take it! I then made the comparison that he has been sucessful, has money and a nice house with nice things... does that give his sister and brother in law the right to walk off with some of it with out asking? He agreed but what is up with that mentality? 

On another note the neighbor (him) used to work for her brother in that sucessful business. Brother eventually fires him and tells me the whole story one night when he's had a few. The scum neighbor was ripping him off (his own relation by marriage/employer). So in that case I guess it wasn't ok to walk off with something without asking.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 11, 2010)

Get started on the fence already. The ground's plenty soft for good digging right now.

Either that or sit in the shadows with the 12 ga and let em have it.

My fence is very minimal but my aim is good.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 11, 2010)

Hire these guys for security:


----------



## stihl sawing (May 11, 2010)

Well shoot, If ya lived closer i would help ya out.WE could run a 250 round belt Throughout their backyard. Possibly airiate all the lawn furniture. That might get them to thinkin better.


----------



## isaaccarlson (May 12, 2010)

Do you have any reaction to poison ivy? If not you could cover the top row of the wood pile in poison ivy juice (rub the plants all over it) and watch em itch. It stays active for a LONG time.


----------



## cedarman (May 12, 2010)

i really would consider painting their side of the fence a bright orange or yellow.

something thats hard to look at when the sun is shining and their puples are dialated and eyes all red from the ganga they just smoked. haha


----------



## logbutcher (May 12, 2010)

Time for real action for you. 

We once had a similar but less serious problem with a lowlife in a Boston semi-rural suburb. He liked to "raise" beef cattle in his yard, then felt (since we had some 'empty' land abutting him) the right to dump the carcass of the cow on our place. Plenty of flies, foraging dogs, magots and rotting meat. One call to him was a waste--"how can it bother you?".
A second call to the Board of Health, a formal complaint in writing, and a promised court appearance solved it---fast.

Some more bright  ideas before I run off to work:
1. More eau d'skunk (or coyote urine). Any pro hunting shop carries it.
2. When the wind is right, and they're doing the gathering, how about a nice smoky fire. Tires and trash burn with a nice dark, smelly smoke. Give them an opportunity to complain.
3. After the fence is up, paint a large "*No Stealing Anything*" facing them.
4. Taken from the siege in Panama against Noriega: loud music that you know they hate. Rap ? Heavy metal ? Muzak ? Barry Manilow ?
5. Set up a firing range in your yard (if it is safe for other neighbors). Even 
22's make a fine noise. 9mm better. 30-06 best.

The crew here is all with you. Many more bright thoughts will come from this group. More if you post it on the chainsaw forum. They're some wild animals over there.opcorn::jawdrop:

Get 'em.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 12, 2010)

Heres some pics I dug up from 3-4 years ago. This is his wife (the real troublemaker) just after she had snuck onto the neighbor's property to the south and stole the lawn gnome. Was'nt it nice of her to pose for the pics?
We were not part of the trespass or theft, but she felt pretty proud of her accomplishment and had to show it off:

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSCF0001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSCF0001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSCF0005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSCF0005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Guess I could be real nasty and anonymously get these pics to the neighbor to the south.... I am sure she would press charges


----------



## Blowncrewcab (May 12, 2010)

I have sitting on my desk a "Sulfer Bomb". It's a small Capsule that goes on the fixture that holds the wheel Bearing on a Locomotive, if the wheel Bearing gets hot it sets off the sulfer bomb so you know Exactly which wheel it is. It doesn't Blow up but basicly spews out sulfer smell. when we accidently run one through the washer here at work it stinks up the whole 130,000 sq ft building. it's 2" long x 1" wide (cylinder shape) would fit perfectly into a hole bored in a piece of firewood, I have a bunch of them. only problem would be the small brass cyl would be left in the fire pit...Need any????????


----------



## needwood (May 12, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Heres some pics I dug up from 3-4 years ago. This is his wife (the real troublemaker) just after she had snuck onto the neighbor's property to the south and stole the lawn gnome. Was'nt it nice of her to pose for the pics?
> We were not part of the trespass or theft, but she felt pretty proud of her accomplishment and had to show it off:
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSCF0001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSCF0001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> ...



Wow,She is the problem? What is her old man like? Hell man, just throw a chunck of something white in front of a speeding truck. Problem solved"


----------



## stihl sawing (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm, After seeing the neighbor, Hell i would give here some wood.:monkey: Ya make her happy.........Problem solved.


----------



## needwood (May 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm, After seeing the neighbor, Hell i would give here some wood.:monkey: Ya make her happy.........Problem solved.



There you go 3fordasho. Tell her old man to give her some real wood and maybe shell leave yours alone. LOL"


----------



## Technocrsr (May 12, 2010)

Horseshoes?? She looks more like a Corn-hole fan.

Hi folks, great site, interesting thread.
Was looking for Champion trees in Wis. and stumbled on this.

Whatever you do Ford, have fun doing it, life is to short.


----------



## indiansprings (May 12, 2010)

You can always get the skunk scent or coyote urine, red fox pizz, or coon pizz off any trapping supplier web site. You can draw it up in a syringe and shoot it in the weather stripping around the doors of their car, even shoot it in on the carpet. Do it after dark and they'll never be able to pin it on you.
It'll give her some much needed scrub time on their vehicle. I figured she would be more of a cheap beer kinda gal, like keystone light.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 12, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> That was one of our beers, they drink the cheap stuff, busch lite I think.
> 
> I like the scent in the car idea... they are pretty good at leaving windows open and never park in the garage. Keep the ideas comming!


I still say that giving your wood to her and keeping her happy will be the most pleasurable for you.


----------



## indiansprings (May 12, 2010)

If you give her wood, she'll prolly give you a gift that keeps on giving.lol
You just need to get ahold of her "personal" video collection and post it up.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 12, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> If you give her wood, she'll prolly give you a gift that keeps on giving.lol
> You just need to get ahold of her "personal" video collection and post it up.


That's what i'm talkin about.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 12, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I think your hitting on the real reason they don't want me in the alley behind their deck/firepit area.... there's more going on than just drinking, smoking, hits off the weed pipe and loud profanity. Hmmm, maybe one of those IR cameras needs an alternate location.....:monkey:


:agree2: :agree2:

Video is better. With audio capability.


----------



## esshup (May 12, 2010)

Any trappers supply house will have the skunk scent. To be stealthier, I'd spray it under the vehicle, not in. Far less traceable then. Or sprinkle some around the fire pit. If they can't stand the smell, they won't be burning wood.....


If there is plenty of time, and the windows are down, hiding shrimp or fish inside might make a stink after some time. Fish that's native locally would be stealthier.

Who, me? Haven't you seen how many raccoons there are around here?


----------



## logbutcher (May 12, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> You can always get the skunk scent or coyote urine, red fox pizz, or coon pizz off any trapping supplier web site. You can draw it up in a syringe and shoot it in the weather stripping around the doors of their car, even shoot it in on the carpet. Do it after dark and they'll never be able to pin it on you.
> It'll give her some much needed scrub time on their vehicle. I figured she would be more of a cheap beer kinda gal, like keystone light.



Now we're getting somewhere. Remember where the original idea came from---reps needed please. Fast.

My mind has not stopped since reading this. It stopped before.  

More brainers:

Got any biker friends to pay a visit ? Ex Rangers/SF ? Law enforcement people you know ?

Install a couple of CCTV camera or hunting cameras. Even a couple of fake ones will do, the ones that have that tiny red light.

Back to eau d'skunk. But this time place on the muffler(s) with a potato shoved in the pipe.

LSD in their waterpipe. Town water or private well ?

Have a GTG at your place say from 0100 on (when you don't have to go to work).

Have a pre-4th celebration @ an hour when they sleep (invite the good neighbors).

Big mercury motion detector lights.

Forget the "wood" boys. It would be a gift that keeps on giving. Hey, stay away from women with those red eyes. :monkey:

The little grey matter will not cease. Forgive me, I have sinned........


----------



## indiansprings (May 12, 2010)

Run a straight pin through their cable wire, make sure it hits touchs the wire in the center, clip it off on the side it sticks out so it will be hard to find.
I'm sure they enjoy the fuzzy reception.


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 12, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I like the scent in the car idea... they are pretty good at leaving windows open and never park in the garage. Keep the ideas comming!



You didn't hear it from me, but butyric acid smells worse than skunk oil.


----------



## makomakoman (May 12, 2010)

If this is still going on next month, when I am grinding up my shark chum, I can make you a care package. Put some in their car on a hot day and they won't know what hit them.

Of course just some plain ole sea urchins sure do stink out of the water and in the sun. 

I would also put some m-80s in their pit. Early fireworks.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 12, 2010)

LMAO, You guys ain't right. Remind me to NEVER piss one of you off. I'm waitin on the naked drunk chick video from the neighbor. Shoot he could post it on You Tube or if she gets really raunchy, Red Tube,Then sit back and watch the comedy relief. Be sure to post her address and phone number with the video.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 12, 2010)

Camera / DVR system is operational. I need a better camera location and I'll fix that tomorrow. Friday/Saturday look to be awesome weather wise, they will be back there having a fire one of those nights. Camera system has motion detection that works quite well- detects motion, records for a settable amount of time and time stamps an event in the log. All I have to do is look thru the event log and play them.


----------



## Ljute (May 12, 2010)

Some wild suggestions!  

My mother warned me about people like you.


----------



## TreePointer (May 12, 2010)

That's funny, my girlfriend's mother warned her about people like me. 

Kids--they never listen. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Smokinjo (May 12, 2010)

When the neighbors get served or arrested it should get their attention


----------



## Banacanin (May 13, 2010)

This site is great to vent but you should really sit down and read this thread from begining to end.

To sum things up, you have dead beat neighbors who have for a long time taken advantage of you. You ignored their ungratefulness, bad behavior, and even cheating you. Finally, you put your foot down when they stole firewood from you.

Putting your foot down has cost you:

a lot of work

over $1000.00 in surveillance equipment, surveying, lighting

In the near future you will have to spend more money on permits and fencing 

and what is the payout for your investment?

you have legal problems with dead beat neighbors and you might end up having to get a lawyer and going through God only knows what.

People who are this lazy would rather spend countless hours figuring out a way of pinning their troubles on someone else rather than taking five minutes to accept responsibility and repair the damage they caused. People like this will blame you for every bad thing they ever did to you; they think you had it coming. 

Knowing this you are openly getting into a peeing match with people with nothing to lose and who's ruthlessness is far beyond your pay grade. Do you really think it is wise to post your prank/revenge ideas in a public place where they can find them?

My friend, I think you need to revisit your strategy. Stop fighting them with your pocket book and at the very least get rid of any post that could be viewed as libelous.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (May 13, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> My friend, I think you need to revisit your strategy. At the very least get rid of any post that could be viewed as libelous.



I agree. Very funny ideas, all, but if found out, I'm betting there'd be problems pursuing your case in court. 

I think you have the right idea from the get-go.

Get a survey & establish property lines.

Put up a CODE COMPLIANT fence. 

Security cam (Wow! $600 is pricey) will provide for future evidence. 

I'm willing to bet this couple will be foreclosed on in four years or less.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 13, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> This site is great to vent but you should really sit down and read this thread from begining to end.
> 
> To sum things up, you have dead beat neighbors who have for a long time taken advantage of you. You ignored their ungratefulness, bad behavior, and even cheating you. Finally, you put your foot down when they stole firewood from you.
> 
> ...



Every word is worth its weight in GOLD .


----------



## logbutcher (May 13, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> This site is great to vent but you should really sit down and read this thread from begining to end.
> To sum things up, you have dead beat neighbors who have for a long time taken advantage of you. You ignored their ungratefulness, bad behavior, and even cheating you. Finally, you put your foot down when they stole firewood from you.
> Putting your foot down has cost you:
> a lot of work
> ...



While reasonable and intelligent, there are situations where reason and intelligence are not effective. In philosophy there is reason, non-reason, and unreason. e.g. war, when no other means is effective. 
It is definately unreasonable here for you to blame the victim for his pre-facto very reasonable behavior. While you have some points concerning his efforts and the effects on him, a passive, and "reasonable" action at this point accomplishes little. 
Now, in the fight ( it is a fight ) do you think that one is worried about libel online ? We are after all, assuming veracity in the telling. It is us who are posting "prank/revenge" ideas, not the OP.


----------



## Banacanin (May 13, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> While reasonable and intelligent, there are situations where reason and intelligence are not effective. In philosophy there is reason, non-reason, and unreason. e.g. war, when no other means is effective.
> It is definately unreasonable here for you to blame the victim for his pre-facto very reasonable behavior. While you have some points concerning his efforts and the effects on him, a passive, and "reasonable" action at this point accomplishes little.
> Now, in the fight ( it is a fight ) do you think that one is worried about libel online ? We are after all, assuming veracity in the telling. It is us who are posting "prank/revenge" ideas, not the OP.



I disagree with your premise, I am not blaming the op for anything. I am asking him to re think how he is handling the situation as they antics of his neighbors seem to have lead him to distraction. With respect to libel - yes I am worried. I am also worried about the OP acknowledging that he is in a state of war with his neighbors. I am worried about someone going before a court or hearing with a real and legitimate complaint only to be told that he did not come before the court with clean hands. 

The OP has spent his hard earned money to defend his property- he is installing a fence, lighting and security equipment. If this fails, and the neighbors escalate the conflict- what is he supposed to do hire sentries? Raise a maginot line? 

Ultimately he has to reconcile himself that his neighbors are not worth the anger and expense. Once the fence is up he should not let their provocations affect his judgment.


----------



## makomakoman (May 13, 2010)

One other point, stealing firewood may be a misdemeanor in your state as it does not cross the threshhold of some $ value. 

You should check that out. If so, you may want to put something that crosses that threshhold on your woodpile(so they can take) to make sure they cannot plead down..


----------



## oneoldbanjo (May 13, 2010)

As much fun as it would be to get "even" and make their life miserable.....I don't think it is the right thing to do. You obviously are a better person and you should not be dragged down to their level. Do what it takes to secure your property and make it clear that they are not welcome to take your property....but avoid the temptation to harrass them. I really think that putting smoke bombs in the wood will only make the hostility worse and they will then have a need to get back at you even more. It may also be that getting the Police involved and proving that they are stealing may end up with the same result......although catching them in the act would certainly be rewarding. As the above post mentions....the theft of some firewood is probably a misdemeaner and would carry very little penalty to your neighbor. (I don't approve of any stealing.....I am just not sure how getting your neighbors to have a criminal record will help them get along with you any better).

I work for a small city as their Engineer/Zoning Administrator/Building Inspector and I have seen neighbor disputes and been dragged into a few when they want the City to pick a side. I am also a licensed land surveyor and have knowledge about right of ways/easements/alleys. If the alley is a dedicated right of way that is recorded on a plat at the County Clerks' Office, the only way it can be vacated is by a legal action by the City - it does not cease to exist because of non-use or someone putting up a fence. If the alley is a not recorded or dedicated to the City - it can cease to exist because of non-use. If you have continued to use a portion of it you may have the right to continue use of the alley. Easements can exist through dedication - or by a "prescriptive use".....which means that if you have used the alley without restriction for an extended period of time you may have the right to continue to use the alley. The length of time required for a prescriptive easement varies from state to state.....in Kentucky it is 17 years. If the alley is a dedicated right of way or easement it should only be necessary for you (or your surveyor) to produce a copy of document that dedicates or records the easement - and to research the records to see if the alley has been vacated/abandoned. If the alley is not dedicated and the neighbors block your access - you will probably have to go to court and have a Judge rule on the status of the alley and your right to use it. You should seek the advice of an attorney about what to do about the chain the neighor installed, as allowing them to block your access and doing nothing could be an acknowledgement that you are giving up your right to access the alley.

I don't see any problem with the alley not being paved and you driving on grass occasionally as long as you are not tearing up or damaging the yard - and I doubt that your city would have any ordinance that would prohibit you from driving in a grass area occasionally when moving firewood, doing yard work, building a fence, etc. All the ordinances that I have seen on this subject require permanent parking and driveway areas to be paved and they prohibit you from continually parking in your unpaved yard - but the ordinances are never used to prevent someone from parking cars in the grass when you have company during a birthday party, Super Bowl party, Mother's Day, Thanksgiving, etc.

I am blessed with wonderful neighbors and we all get along great and help each other whenever we can.......I really am sorry that you are unfortunate to get some that are worthless. Getting your property secure and putting up the fence may be the only resolution to this problem.....until they move.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 13, 2010)

Lots of good posts today with good points. As much fun as it is to talk about revenge I will not stoop to that level. Yes I will admit this has been a distraction and may have gone overboard on the camera system. The fence was a wish even before anything was taken. Expenses for the survey and fence would have been incurred regardless. As for the camera setup, If I get them recorded, I will call the police and have them "discuss the issue" with the neighbors. As to the matter of pressing charges, well I'll decide wether to cross that line if I get there. Also once they know they are recorded, the camera system will continue to act as a deterent and keep them away from my stuff. 

Good point on the chain. It's still up as I have had no reason to drive back there. This week end I will have a reason - landscaping materials, need to plant some trees back there. I think I will drive up to the chain, unclip it from the quarry's fence and simply place it onto their property line. No damage will be done to it. I will not put it back in place. Sound reasonable? 
(remember I have survey results showing it's an alley-they don't have jack)
I have used and maintained the alley for the entire 24 years I have lived there. It was gravel when I moved in, I have allowed the grass to grow and keep it mowed.






oneoldbanjo said:


> As much fun as it would be to get "even" and make their life miserable.....I don't think it is the right thing to do. You obviously are a better person and you should not be dragged down to their level. Do what it takes to secure your property and make it clear that they are not welcome to take your property....but avoid the temptation to harrass them. I really think that putting smoke bombs in the wood will only make the hostility worse and they will then have a need to get back at you even more. It may also be that getting the Police involved and proving that they are stealing may end up with the same result......although catching them in the act would certainly be rewarding. As the above post mentions....the theft of some firewood is probably a misdemeaner and would carry very little penatly to your neighbor. (I don't approve of any stealing.....I am just not sure how getting your neighbors to have a criminal record will help them get along with you any better).
> 
> I work for a small city as their Engineer/Zoning Administrator/Building Inspector and I have seen neighbor disputes and been dragged into a few when they want the City to pick a side. I am also a licensed land surveyor and have knowledge about right of ways/easements/alleys. If the alley is a dedicated right of way that is recorded on a plat at the County Clerks' Office, the only way it can be vacated is by a legal action by the City - it does not cease to exist because of non-use or someone putting up a fence. If the alley is a not recorded or dedicated to the City - it can cease to exist because of non-use. If you have continued to use a portion of it you may have the right to continue use of the alley. Easements can exist through dedication - or by a "prescriptive use".....which means that if you have used the alley without restriction for an extended period of time you may have the right to continue to use the alley. The length of time required for a prescriptive easement varies from state to state.....in Kentucky it is 17 years. If the alley is a dedicated right of way or easement it should only be necessary for you (or your surveyor) to produce a copy of document that dedicates or records the easement - and to research the records to see if the alley has been vacated/abandoned. If the alley is not dedicated and the neighbors block your access - you will probably have to go to court and have a Judge rule on the status of the alley and your right to use it. You should seek the advice of an attorney about what to do about the chain the neighor installed, as allowing them to block your access and doing nothing could be an aknowledgement that you are giving up your right to access the alley.
> 
> ...


----------



## cedarman (May 13, 2010)

and i know weve all been joking about it but when you set your camera up do Make sure you aim your camera away from their property. I can just see you getting jammed up for filming them on their land. im sure a lawyer could get them off if you had them filmed on their land w/out their conscent. 

on the woodpile is good, but not on in their yard. 

i do want to see these a-holes in action!!! 

hang in there buddy, better days to come


----------



## GPETER (May 13, 2010)

Finally a little common sense here. The courts can get this info if the need arises (like the situation escalating) we all have ip's.


----------



## Banacanin (May 13, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I have used and maintained the alley for the entire 24 years I have lived there. It was gravel when I moved in, I have allowed the grass to grow and keep it mowed.



Legally this can be a really good thing for you

Unless there was some documented permission given to you by an owner at some point, because you were the only one using and maintaining it you may have an easement whereby you can not be prevented from using it, and they would be prevented from fencing it off even if the alley was theirs, which it is not!

I would look into this if I were you


----------



## 3fordasho (May 13, 2010)

The only thing the camera sees is my wood pile, a little of the alley and the trees in the quarry behind. I just finished relocating it, less than 20ft from where they will take the wood. Even buried the wire. Finished 1/2 hr before he got back. Ready for action!





cedarman said:


> and i know weve all been joking about it but when you set your camera up do Make sure you aim your camera away from their property. I can just see you getting jammed up for filming them on their land. im sure a lawyer could get them off if you had them filmed on their land w/out their conscent.
> 
> on the woodpile is good, but not on in their yard.
> 
> ...


----------



## stihl sawing (May 13, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> The only thing the camera sees is my wood pile, a little of the alley and the trees in the quarry behind. I just finished relocating it, less than 20ft from where they will take the wood. Even buried the wire. Finished 1/2 hr before he got back. Ready for action!


This mean no naked drunk chick video...:censored: Aww well good on you for looking at the woodpile.


----------



## BigE (May 13, 2010)

Well, 3fordasho, after having read this entire thread, I feel for ya. (Lot's of pics missing, btw - makes for less fun reading).

I have two good neighbors, and one bad neighbor, so I know how it goes. My bad neighbor was arrested for trying run down his other neighbor with his tractor after a dispute. Bad neighbor's words "It's not like I was going to actually hit him, just scare him".

Anyway, a couple years back we finally told the bad neighbors that we wanted absolutely nothing to do with them, and to not call anymore, try to talk to us, etc. I won't go into details, but the guy was not a nice guy, and our dog had wounds to prove it. Well, we just got some better news - the guy finally kicked the bucket on Monday. Brain tumor. Talked to all the neighbors, and we actually considered having a little celebration party. Now we just gotta wait out the wife (who is just as bitter as her husband was).

A 300' long fence up the side of the property really improved relations and stopped the random trespassing issue we had.


----------



## johnnylabguy (May 13, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I just finished relocating it, less than 20ft from where they will take the wood. Even buried the wire. Finished 1/2 hr before he got back. Ready for action!



SWEET! (Am I the only one who is a little too excited about this thread?)

I'm fully planning to put everything on the backburner Sunday until I see some drunken theft video and the follow up police confrontation! Man, I love the internet!

Good Luck 3for!


----------



## CWME (May 13, 2010)

johnnylabguy said:


> SWEET! (Am I the only one who is a little too excited about this thread?)
> 
> I'm fully planning to put everything on the backburner Sunday until I see some drunken theft video and the follow up police confrontation! Man, I love the internet!
> 
> Good Luck 3for!



:agree2: Definately interested to see how this all pans out for OP.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 14, 2010)

Well all I got last night was their cat messing around by the wood stacks. 
A good test for the motion sensing, and the event feature allows you to quickly go to the recordings of interest. The night time recordings are lacking however, due to not enough IR source coming off the camera. Hopefully they will do something during the day, which seems to be the case when they've taken wood before. Otherwise I'll need to pick up an additional IR light source, and hook it to the alarm output of the camera system. More ## -another $65 + relay box 

Something should transpire this weekend one way or another. Forecast is for awesome party/bonfire weather. I've got a bunch of splitting to do this afternoon. I'll leave it in a pile on the ground until sunday. That should be quite a temptation because not stacked it's very difficult to tell if any is missing. Also plenty of work to do in the back yard - that chain is coming down.





CWME said:


> :agree2: Definately interested to see how this all pans out for OP.


----------



## cedarman (May 14, 2010)

BigE said:


> I won't go into details, but the guy was not a nice guy, and our dog had wounds to prove it. ad.



I do believe that any man that harms my dogs would be shot on the spot. 

hit me, cuss me and spit in my face, but dont touch my dogs or any other family member for that matter. 

at least the scum bag dead beat pos is dead now. i hope that tumor gave him headaches 24/7. BOY THAT BURNS ME UP!!!!!


----------



## tibikedad (May 14, 2010)

Could you leave a small light on outside during the night, that would give you just enough light for the camera to work? I would think that would be cheaper than rigging up a special IR light and relay.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 14, 2010)

Well folks, I know everyone was waiting for the "photo finish" on this one but it appears it ain't gonna happen..... I was out back splitting the last of my latest score and the neighbor dude walks over. Whole different tone to this conversation vs our last. Guess he finally figured out he didn't bring a horse to this race

Conclusion- I agree to turn off light as long as wood stays put.
He will have no problem to me accessing the rear of my property just like I have for the last 24 years (read when the need arrises). He tried to add the stipulation that I call him before I do, I said no dice.

I will call them if I need to go into the quarry behind their place- I really don't care about this one- I have another way in if I need to .

Also he did get a load of his own wood (from brother in law) so another reason there won't be any action on the surveilance gear. 

He does want to leave his chain and sign up (I will unclip when needed) and it does have the advantage of keeping other illegal garbage dumpers out of there.
I am concerned that this could be used against me in that I have given up my "right of way" even though I still use it and sometime later they could permanently block it. Thoughts?


(good thing sams club has a very generous return policy- camera gear can go back for full refund)


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 14, 2010)

*Good news!!!*

Glad to hear Mr Neighbor seems to have seen the light (Even though it was in the IR, ha ha). Probably realised, as OP said, he got no horse to bring to this race.

As to your worries about the chain and future right-of-way issues, how about calling him, getting him to SAY the chain does not and will not affect your r.o.w., or else the chain will have to go - and have it all recorded.

Good job!
Rep for patience and being civil sent!

SA


----------



## Banacanin (May 14, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> He does want to leave his chain and sign up (I will unclip when needed) and it does have the advantage of keeping other illegal garbage dumpers out of there.
> I am concerned that this could be used against me in that I have given up my "right of way" even though I still use it and sometime later they could permanently block it. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> (good thing sams club has a very generous return policy- camera gear can go back for full refund)



Well yeah it could, Someone at the city probably told him to put it up because of the easment. I would not be surprised if that is why he told you you had his permission (permission requested and given indicates an acknowledgment of his right to the land). Your neighbor is a snake who wants to put your easement in doubt and establish his own thereby usurping the alley. You deal with people honestly, and he plays games.


Wouldn't it be great if his chain just plain went missing and you felt bad about it and you put up your own out of the goodness of your heart.

I would wait a couple of sunny weekends to return the gear

edit:

I got to tell you his antics reminds me of a story my dad told me. When he and his brother came to Canada, they lived in a bachelor apartment where they lived mostly on cheap fatty meat and roast cabbage so that they could save money and send some of it back home to their family. They worked a couple of jobs each and on Saturdays they ran a little moving business.

One Saturday they were moving a guy and as they were loading things into my uncles van, a guy threw my dad a satchel and said this can ride with you, but you better be careful not to lose it because your pay is in it. My uncle was about to put it into the van but my dad said no (when my dad was drafted into the Yugoslav National Army, he served as a Military Policeman and he is very good a telling when someone is not telling him the truth). My dad opened the bag in front of the guy and there was nothing in it. The guy wanted to have my dad and uncle move him for free and then accuse them of theft. The point is some people will gladly cheat anyone, even if that person treats them well and is worse of than them.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 14, 2010)

He also seemed very interested in mowing the alley behind his property now as well. Hmm.. this from someone who could barely finish his entire yard. I think I will talk to to an attorney to make sure I retain use of the alley.





Banacanin said:


> Well yeah it could, Someone at the city probably told him to put it up because of the easment. I would not be surprised if that is why he told you you had his permission (permission requested and given indicates an acknowledgment of his right to the land). Your neighbor is a snake who wants to put your easement in doubt and establish his own thereby usurping the alley. You deal with people honestly, and he plays games.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if his chain just plain went missing and you felt bad about it and you put up your own out of the goodness of your heart.
> ...


----------



## stihl sawing (May 15, 2010)

Glad it turned out ok for you, Never a good thing to argue with the neighbors, but.............You could still film the drunk girl and post it.lol


----------



## NC4TN (May 15, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Over the last three years I've worked diligently to cut, split and stack the aproximately 10 cords of firewood I have along the back of my property. Up until this last weekend it has remained untouched except by me. Sometime saturday evening/sunday about 3 of those gas station bundles worth walked off and I'm 99% sure it's my next door neighbors. (they had an outdoor get together on sunday with a fire in their firepit). I've seen them several times outside since and they havn't fessed up yet. There was one or two splits left over by their firepit and it sure looks familiar.  Now I did'nt see them take it so I'm not going to march over and accuse them of stealing. Also keep in mind that I've given them plenty of wood (delivered to their stacking area) but have stopped because they never let it season and go thru it way too fast. I've never given them permission to take from my stacks.
> 
> So my question is what is the appropriate next step(s) to put an end to this?
> 
> ...



I read your post earlier this week and after a lot of diligent thought and careful consideration, I think I have a novel approach that will work for you. 

Here in the south, copperheads and timber rattlers love to hang around piles of firewood, feasting on the rodents and large insects that make these piles home. 

Next time you see your neighbors, tell them that the US Fish and Wildlife Service has instituted a pilot program to see if copperheads will inhabit your part of MN, and that you've signed up for a cooperative program that permits them to use your woodpile as an experimental habitat for these snakes.

When it's convenient, tell them: "Oh, why get all the wood you want, but just watch out for them copperheads". 

End of wood thievery, and costs you nothing except a little sweat when you go to confession........


----------



## qweesdraw (May 15, 2010)

floydjr. said:


> I sell campfire bundles, and lose a few to thieves every year. I thought
> about putting up NRA stickers and a sign that read, if you can read
> this you are within range, but instead I put up my game camera(smile
> you are on camera...sign).
> ...



I HAD the same problem on my bundles!
Motion sensor from HFT =300 yards and it's wireless.
8 flood lights when i hear [email protected] wait about 20 seconds night,the light switch goes on!
I walk out on the deck and say, NEED ANY HELP?,IT SEEMS SOME FOLKS CANT SEE TO COUNT $ AT NIGHT.
( The surprise of having lights shine on your face and cars license # has stopped most thefts.)
Also a fake camera from HFT may help ($22) online order only,(bunker security) on their site,don't install a battery!,thieves know a flashing red light on them is B.S.
I had a real cam to catch someone that was putting $1 and getting 5-6 bundles,always cammed my coffee can $ afterwords.(caught the average time it happened) and waited,waited.
Took out the side wall of his $200 tire with a Husky 41 with a crap chain!
(while he was loading) I told him to call the cops since i have you on cam 3x.
He hasn't been back?
We work darned hard to make $ and and still some don't appreciate our time.
Hey nobody is forcing you to pay 3x for this wood!
Get you a truck,a Puolan and a splitter wait for it to dry bundle it and wait till it gets Stolen?
Mark
P.S. try not to use the swear words and stuff #[email protected]^/.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 15, 2010)

I think I'll keep the camera system up and running for a while. Last night the system had several recordings showing the spot of a flashlight moving across the wood stack and on the grass- first one at 2am. (they had quite a late night out by their firepit)


----------



## albhb3 (May 15, 2010)

cedarman said:


> I do believe that any man that harms my dogs would be shot on the spot.
> 
> hit me, cuss me and spit in my face, but dont touch my dogs or any other family member for that matter.
> 
> at least the scum bag dead beat pos is dead now. i hope that tumor gave him headaches 24/7. BOY THAT BURNS ME UP!!!!!



geez tell us how you really feel


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 15, 2010)

cedarman said:


> I do believe that any man that harms my dogs would be shot on the spot.
> 
> hit me, cuss me and spit in my face, but dont touch my dogs or any other family member for that matter.
> 
> at least the scum bag dead beat pos is dead now. i hope that tumor gave him headaches 24/7. BOY THAT BURNS ME UP!!!!!



:agree2: It always pisted me off when somebody was mean to animals just for the hell of it.


----------



## Greenthorn (May 15, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> He also seemed very interested in mowing the alley behind his property now as well. Hmm.. this from someone who could barely finish his entire yard. I think I will talk to to an attorney to make sure I retain use of the alley.



YES, YES and YES! Contact an attorney on the easement issue.

Unless the property is accessed directly off of a county or town maintained road, there is potential for there to be issues or concerns. These can be anything from a non-maintained county road, private easement, private road with no easement, road-of-record, etc. Your land abstract/title (or his) may have information regarding the access.
Unfortunately, these are questions that are best answered by an attorney. Access easements can be only for the use or they may include maintenance rights. It will all depend on the language and how they are interpreted by the attorneys party involved. Don't make the same mistake I did! I learned the hard way, now I'm paying for it, my *once* "private" easement into one of my properties is now considered an "open access easement," due to my own ignorance.


----------



## esshup (May 15, 2010)

I'd leave the camera up for a while longer. Saying and doing are two different things. From the sounds of it, what they say during the day isn't what they do at night after a few beers.

I'd contact an atty. that knows land issues in your state. I heard (don't know what state it was in) of a neighbor (say Mr. X) mowing his neighbors grass (say Mr. Y) for "X" numbers of years because Mr. Y let him use part of the property. Mr. X went to court and got ownership of the land that he took care of after a certain number of years...


----------



## 3fordasho (May 16, 2010)

The moving spot in front of the woodpile has now been correctly ID'd as a bat. Not use to the IR images, and there was no way I could duplicate the image with a flashlight.




3fordasho said:


> I think I'll keep the camera system up and running for a while. Last night the system had several recordings showing the spot of a flashlight moving across the wood stack and on the grass- first one at 2am. (they had quite a late night out by their firepit)


----------



## Banacanin (May 16, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> The moving spot in front of the woodpile has now been correctly ID'd as a bat. Not use to the IR images, and there was no way I could duplicate the image with a flashlight.



Dear God the neighbor is a vampire:jawdrop:


----------



## TreePointer (May 16, 2010)

*!*



Banacanin said:


> Dear God the neighbor is a vampire:jawdrop:



Bwahaahaahaa!


----------



## beerman6 (May 16, 2010)

lol...


----------



## stihl sawing (May 16, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Dear God the neighbor is a vampire:jawdrop:


Awesome, Maybe we can see her transform back to human at dawn.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 16, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Dear God the neighbor is a vampire:jawdrop:



Maybe it's Batwoman: The Post-Glory Years!

(They must have the BatMobile old wreck dripping old engine oil on their front yard.)

SA


----------



## Stihlverado (May 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Awesome, Maybe we can see her transform back to human at dawn.



Everyone knows they turn to burnt up hickory ash at day break, DUH!!!


----------



## Banacanin (May 26, 2010)

bump?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 26, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> bump?


I fear our video of the naked party chick is not going to happen.


----------



## TreePointer (May 26, 2010)

Vamp attacked! Too much blood loss to post update. Transfusion of Stihl Ultra in progress....


----------



## Iska3 (May 26, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I disagree with your premise, I am not blaming the op for anything. I am asking him to re think how he is handling the situation as they antics of his neighbors seem to have lead him to distraction. With respect to libel - yes I am worried. I am also worried about the OP acknowledging that he is in a state of war with his neighbors. I am worried about someone going before a court or hearing with a real and legitimate complaint only to be told that he did not come before the court with clean hands.
> 
> The OP has spent his hard earned money to defend his property- he is installing a fence, lighting and security equipment. If this fails, and the neighbors escalate the conflict- what is he supposed to do hire sentries? Raise a maginot line?
> 
> Ultimately he has to reconcile himself that his neighbors are not worth the anger and expense. Once the fence is up he should not let their provocations affect his judgment.



I agree.. Those people are messing with your mind and now your pocket book. It's time to back off, clean off your doorstep and if need be, take it to court. I'd be damned if I'd stoop down the their level. While you're up nights thinking about all this BS, those fools are sleeping and enjoying a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 27, 2010)

Not much new to report- things have been pretty quiet. Don't think they liked me getting other people involved (police, her brother) but it was necessary since a reasonable direct conversation with them was not possible.
Since then no loud music, parties, wood missing or much of anything. Of course this memorial day weekend will be good test. Fence gets installed this weekend too  I'm sure we'll never be on good terms with them but as far as I'm concerned these are the type of people I'd rather just ignore and not have any interaction with.


----------



## cedarman (May 27, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Not much new to report- things have been pretty quiet. Don't think they liked me getting other people involved (police, her brother) but it was necessary since a reasonable direct conversation with them was not possible.
> Since then no loud music, parties, wood missing or much of anything. Of course this memorial day weekend will be good test. Fence gets installed this weekend too  I'm sure we'll never be on good terms with them but as far as I'm concerned these are the type of people I'd rather just ignore and not have any interaction with.



awwww. you should go over there this weekend and have a beer with them. kiss and make up!!:greenchainsaw:




j/k man!!!!!! dont cuss me to bad:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 3fordasho (May 27, 2010)

Actually it's quite entertaining to see how far they'll go out of there way just to avoid us. 

Once the fence is up the rest of the cameras get permanently installed- I suspect once their current wood supply is exhausted I'll have a problem again.






cedarman said:


> awwww. you should go over there this weekend and have a beer with them. kiss and make up!!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curlycherry1 (May 27, 2010)

Anyone else smell a rat? They buy or obtain some wood from another source and have it near their fire pit. Yet, they continue to pilfer your wood. Police get called and all they have to do is say "officer, why would we steal wood when we have our own?" Burden of proof is back on the person missiing wood. 

Sounds like they are setting you up for the perfect crime. You are not thinking like a thief.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 27, 2010)

Good point... this is why the little voice in my head says to keep the camera set up and install all the cameras. Wife says keep it too.





Curlycherry1 said:


> Anyone else smell a rat? They buy or obtain some wood from another source and have it near their fire pit. Yet, they continue to pilfer your wood. Police get called and all they have to do is say "officer, why would we steal wood when we have our own?" Burden of proof is back on the person missiing wood.
> 
> Sounds like they are setting you up for the perfect crime. You are not thinking like a thief.


----------



## Meatco1 (May 27, 2010)

I hope you will catch them on camera, then prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law!

Also, many of the photos you posted have been deleted. Perhaps you could post a link to your photobucket address, where we could view the deleted photos?

Nail those scumbags!!!!!!!!

Richard


----------



## Banacanin (May 27, 2010)

Meatco1 said:


> I hope you will catch them on camera, then prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law!
> 
> Also, many of the photos you posted have been deleted. Perhaps you could post a link to your photobucket address, where we could view the deleted photos?
> 
> ...



I want to see more pictures of that dirty neighbor lady


----------



## stihl sawing (May 27, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I want to see more pictures of that dirty neighbor lady


That's what i'm talkin about.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (May 27, 2010)

I'm still concerned for maintaining the right-of-way/easement (sp?) in the back alley... 

I'm no lawyer, but we (my parents & uncle) had issues with a guy who bought the non-useable sliver of land (seriously- 25'w x 25'd) between my grandfather's shack & this guy's mom's house. 

The properties were all oddly shaped and access to our garage was across a corner of his land. Well, he put up a fence effectively cutting off our access (40+ years worth) to the shack & garage. 

To be fair, my grandfather had put up an equipment shed (boat motors fishing gear, etc) on the disputed property - but it was done 30+ years before the turd bought the place. We should have bought the strip of land when it went up for sale because it cost more than the land was worth in legal fees to get the ****** fence down. 

We also had to tear down the equipment shed and the outhouse. Nice. NOW where are we supposed to use the toilet? In the lake? 

Essentially, he waited until his 90 year-old mother died, combined the two properties & put up a HUGE boat house on that land. And he'll sell it to some out-of-stater for $1Mil...


----------



## unclemoustache (May 27, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I want to see more pictures of that dirty neighbor lady



Uh-oh - here comes another snacky thread!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 27, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Uh-oh - here comes another snacky thread!!!


Oh No, Shes not bad lookin.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 27, 2010)

Too bad Don Knotts is gone.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 1, 2010)

*Fence action*

Just need to add the top 2 feet...
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02992.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02992.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02990.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02990.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02991.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02991.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jun 1, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Just need to add the top 2 feet...



And some Dannert wire.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 1, 2010)

That's a nice lookin fence, Hope they don't get redneck and kick out those panels. Also is it treated lumber, The post looks like it but the other doesn't. Our treated here isn't as white as that. Fence looks good. Should run some razor wire on top.lol


----------



## BigE (Jun 1, 2010)

I like that it blocks the view of their c-rap on the side of the garage or house or whatever that is. Nice work! Looking good.


----------



## needwood (Jun 2, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> Just need to add the top 2 feet...
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02992.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02992.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02990.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02990.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02991.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02991.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



That looks real good man" I like the way you stair stepped the top. The ones you see around here are level at the top with 1x4,6,8, and or 10's at the bottom. I think your way looks allot nicer.


----------



## cedarman (Jun 2, 2010)

NICE

What did you deciede to to with the patio that you two built that was inbetween your properities??


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing so far. I blow off the patio pavers once in a while and pull a few weeds out of the rocks. (on our half of it) Have not touched the pond or upped the water level. Lack of maintenence will eventually take care of it and then when there's a need for $$$ to be spent and they can't or won't come up with their half.... just the excuse I need to fill'er in.





cedarman said:


> NICE
> 
> What did you deciede to to with the patio that you two built that was inbetween your properities??


----------



## cedarman (Jun 2, 2010)

what side of the fence line is it on?


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 2, 2010)

cedarman said:


> what side of the fence line is it on?




If the fence continued all the way to the front of our properties, the fence would basically split the pond/patio area. It is just on the other side of the lilac bush/ hackberry tree the fence runs up to near the grey garage.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 2, 2010)

I would have gotten a solid (no see through) fence, but that is just my $2.00.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 2, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> I would have gotten a solid (no see through) fence, but that is just my $2.00.



I've got that covered... I'll be stack'en firewood along that there fence.
Need the air flow...


----------



## johnnylabguy (Jun 2, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I've got that covered... I'll be stack'en firewood along that there fence.
> Need the air flow...



Now that's thinking!


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 30, 2010)

*update 6/30*

Well mostly good news. Fence is done, firewood stacked along it. (pics coming tonight) Chain and private property sign blocking my alley access is down. I'm using the new light fixture on the back of the garage to power/photoswitch red/white and blue strings of LED lighting strung along the peak of the garage and all along the fence. (no complaints about that so far).

Video/dvr security system operational on all four cameras. (got really nice video of birds trying to fly into the bird houses I've hidden the cameras in)
The fourth is coming up and neighbors are just about out of wood again, maybe the cameras will catch something other than birds/bugs.

I did visit with an lawyer today about the right of way issue, basically the neighbors would have to prove that I have not used the alley for 15 years for them to even think about claiming it as their property. Really my only threat is if they petition the city to vacate the alley... in that case I'll have notification and my say in regards to the vacation. Of course the lawyer said that I still have some research to do to make sure the alley in question is still an city alley, just because I have a recent lot survey showing it as an alley, a letter from the city stating "we can't really find a record of vacation and we are done looking" doesn't mean it is still a city alley. (but all indications point in that direction) Doh.. trip to land records is in order I guess.


So how did I get the chain and sign down? I asked them to take it down stating they can't block a city alley & I have survey showing the alley, that even though they had given me "permission" to use the alley I still felt they might use the fact that it was up as evidence that I no longer used it.... So for now it's down but not removed, just unhooked from one side and laying on the ground on the other..
He even had the gall to say the reason they wanted it up was to keep other people from taking my firewood!!:monkey:


The chain and sign: <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC02978.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02978.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Banacanin (Jun 30, 2010)

Very well done, you really nailed this situation down well. I am glad you kept at this and continue to protect your rights and property.

Ahh hell somebody please hit the man with some rep, it is telling me I have to spread it around before hitting him


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 30, 2010)

Repped him for you (and me, too). 

Nice looking stacks, _3fordasho_.


----------



## esshup (Jun 30, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Repped him for you (and me, too).
> 
> Nice looking stacks, _3fordasho_.



Ditto!


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 30, 2010)

*As promised, completed fence pic*

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC03009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


And now that the fence is up, the junk pile on the other side has grown a bit....:monkey:

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=DSC03010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## woodguy105 (Jun 30, 2010)

Not that I want your neigbors to pinch more of your wood...but it would be very cool to see you post a vid of them caught in the act from your hidden cameras!


Nice work on that fence by the way...good looking property you got there.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 30, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Very well done, you really nailed this situation down well. I am glad you kept at this and continue to protect your rights and property.
> 
> Ahh hell somebody please hit the man with some rep, it is telling me I have to spread it around before hitting him



Got him for you and I both. To the OP: I have not read through this thread in quite awhile. Sickening you have had to go through these lengths to keep those touchholes from taking firewood and abusing your property. I know a little something about neighbor problems due mostly to deer season. Sometimes you have to not be willing to put up with peoples BS. If more were willing to do what you have done, then maybe more people would stop being dirtbags out of fear of the law, or in my case, fear of dodging lead projectiles. I once told a neighbor who was trespassing during hunting season I like to shoot at the loudest noise I hear on the other side of the bushes, so it had damn well better be a deer.

PS: Don't worry I don't shoot at noises while I'm hunting, I shoot at movement:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 20, 2012)

*Update*

Well it's been almost two years since I've even had a word with my toxic neigbors, they act like we don't exist and we return that favor.
That changed Saturday afternoon. My wife and I were preparing to leave for an Aerosmith concert in Minneapolis when there was a knock at the front door. A city police officer wants to talk to me?? He proceeds to explain that the neighbors claim I sprayed / killed some of their plants in front of their garage in their backyard... what the he**! I said I have no idea what they're talking about and any issues we've had were over two years old and if I wanted revenge would I wait over two years? He laughs and agrees the claim is rediculous and goes on his way.

Sunday afternoon we return and the daughter and grandaughter are with us to celebrate fathers day. My wife/daughter/2yo grandaughter go for a walk around the block. Neighbor comes out on her front step and proceeds to rant/scream at them claiming she KNOWS that I did something.... my wife calmly explains that we have identical plant/lawn damage in our yard to and we just thought it was an act of nature which I truely believe it is. Neighbor rants "believe what you want-your husband did it!"
My wife ended the conversation by saying they need to move their patio table/chairs of our property (the shared pond area).

Also noticed that my alley access was blocked again by their chain and "no trespassing - private property" sign !!!!
As noted earlier in this thread I had already proved by getting a survey that the alley is city owned, not private property.

By Tuesday noon the table and chairs were still there so I called police and had a long conversation will an officer at my house, showing her all the issues, lawn/plant damage, etc. She was very sympathetic to my case and left the neighbors a note to contact her.

Tuesday I came home from work... the chain and sign were back down and the neighbor (him) was out front loading the patio table and chairs into someone elses pick up truck.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Jun 20, 2012)

They must have gotten bored. I would have thought they had been foreclosed on by now.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 20, 2012)

1969cj-5 said:


> They must have gotten bored. I would have thought they had been foreclosed on by now.




Believe me, that is our dream.


While I was explaining the whole sad saga to the officer, I mentioned that they don't like me cutting back the buckthorn in the alley (done in a minimal way to so I can get through it). Well I mentioned that they like the cover because that's their pot smoking den back there.... the officer got real interested in the drug aspect and asked me twice if I minded if I got a call from the drug task force...


----------



## avalancher (Jun 20, 2012)

Aint nothing worse than bad neighbors. Personally I would rather live down wind from a pig farm than to have a neighbor who's primary goal in life is to make you miserable. A mans home is a mans castle, and a guy should really be able to enjoy his yard without worrying about "stray bullets" coming over the fence.Guess thats why I live in a rural area.

But I guess there aint a whole lot a guy can do if a neighbor turns sour, even in our area we have one neighbor who aint never happy unless he is causing trouble, and even though I have made repeated attempts at making peace with the guy, it never ends.

One of these days I am going to pack up move to Alaska, I hear they got land up there where a guy can go walking for two months in any direction and never run across another human being.Now that would be living!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear the fight is on again. At least you had two peaceful years. Maybe another legal beatdown for them will cool them off for a while again. Keep up the good work, and I hope those stinkers move (or get arrested) soon!


----------



## esshup (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel for you! The house next door was sold earlier this year and I had white trash move in. First day I ended up showing them where the property line was 'cause they were riding their ATV's all over my place, including thru the deer food plots and down the rifle range. 

They don't have trash pick-up and burn everything. I've picked up exploded aerosol cans floating in my pond, and in the grass (luckily before I ran it over with the mower).


----------



## greendohn (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeez, I sure hate it for you guys. That trash burning is some thing I struggle with two doors down from me. Smoldering plastic and what not has got to go! have talked to other neighbors and it's been decided we will "encourage" him to cease and desist. Haven't seen him in a while, as he is reclusive or nocturnal, but the neighbors know I'm gonna welcome him to put his trash out with mine for weekly p/u. If he will not accept my offer, and continue his burning, we will collectively call the law on him. He will be advised of this offer by myself and neighbors when next we see him. 

(soon,,,very soon,,i might have to work up a bucket of month old fish guts to entertain this guy with,,)


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 21, 2012)

well the worm has turned again. The B**ch complained to the city that my wood is in the alley. Funny thing is last time (2 years ago)she was trying to prove it was private property-- the city at that time basically said " we don't want to deal with it, it's up to you to figure out if its an alley or not- we don't maintain it". So I get a letter from the city yesterday, they finally admit that it is a alley (public property) and I need to move the wood by july 3, 8am. Today I talked to the city, they were reasonable and gave be till July 25th. 

THIS IS GOOD NEWS - I want it to be an alley. Sure I need to move some (alot) of wood but I needed to rotate my stock anyway.

The city said I can use the alley anytime I want, day or night. Guess when I'll be using it? Right in the middle of the neighbors pot partys... I don't care if it's 3am. There deck is with-in 2 feet of the alley. 

Next I'll ask for paving of the alley and the street that connects to it... their property would be hit twice on the assessment!!!
City probably won't do it but I'll suggest to them that it might :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 21, 2012)

Why don't you set up a small work bench to clean your guns at their line of sight?
When you have a bad neighbor, you need go out of your ways to let them know that you are crazier than them.
Once they realized that they can't F*)(* with you, they'll start giving you respect and elbow room.
Works for me everytime when I used to live in the city with a couple of rental houses on the block.
They would park on my drive way and lawn, liter and stomped on my flower beds.
But when they see and hear me cleaning my shot gun and hand guns in my garage with the doors wide open, all the crap stopped the next day. I never made a threat to them, I just mind my own business and cleaned my guns while haveing a full conversation with each guns throughout the cleaning process. I gave names to all my guns and had a full conversation with each one of them.
Make sure they witness your insanity. Trust me, all the crap will end.


----------



## Gavman (Jun 21, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> Why don't you set up a small work bench to clean your guns at their line of sight?
> When you have a bad neighbor, you need go out of your ways to let them know that you are crazier than them.
> Once they realized that they can't F*)(* with you, they'll start giving you respect and elbow room.
> Works for me everytime when I used to live in the city with a couple of rental houses on the block.
> ...



Thats just great, what did you call your guns, we need names please


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 21, 2012)

Tonight I was loading some wood (imagine that) and took a short break. Got out the tape measure and started measuring out 15' from the rear property pins. 15ft is the alley width.. I've got to run a string along that 15' line but it's looking like some of the wood can stay right were it is for now... not in the alley. That would put it on quarry property, but they won't care as long as their chain link fence is intact - it is... I'm thinking the a**holes are really gong to be pissed if I can leave a bunch of it where it is.

I started trimming up the alley way behind their property... I was sick of the buckthorn scratching up the sides of my truck.
They were out there in a flash and giving me the evil eye and she was on the cell phone right away... I started loading wood and got the paper work to show the cops I was expecting to arrive... they never came.. The idiots went back in their house. Got two offers of the use of a skid loader and dump trailer if I need it.. I guess somebody does like me.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 22, 2012)

They got kids? If they do, then you might want to call DCFS if you see any suspicious activity - pot smoking in front of them, abuse issues, etc. They will rip them up one side and down the other. It's not pretty, but it might be necessary.


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 22, 2012)

Gavman said:


> Thats just great, what did you call your guns, we need names please


All were named with ####o stars.
When you're acting crazy, you might as well go all the way.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 22, 2012)

3fer, next time the law shows up (and I'd guess it won't be too long), might as well mention to them that the alley would be a nice quiet spot to take a break when they're out on patrol.

It might be worth a call to the city street dept. and request they put a street sign and dead end sign at the intersection with the street and the alley.

It's best to stay in the right and let the neighbors get frustrated by the fact they can't do anything to ya.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 22, 2012)

oh I don't make a move with out checking with the city or police to make sure I am in the right. Tonight I'm marking out alley.
It looks to me that they have several encroachment issues into the alley. Their issues are not so easy to move- there deck area is elevated about 18" above the alley level. Busted up concrete is the retaining wall. Guess were the wall is- you got it- well into the 15ft wide alley. I'm marking the alley lines, taking pics and then going to the city Monday. After all the city laws they used to bust my hump should apply equally to them no? :hmm3grin2orange:





Steve NW WI said:


> 3fer, next time the law shows up (and I'd guess it won't be too long), might as well mention to them that the alley would be a nice quiet spot to take a break when they're out on patrol.
> 
> It might be worth a call to the city street dept. and request they put a street sign and dead end sign at the intersection with the street and the alley.
> 
> It's best to stay in the right and let the neighbors get frustrated by the fact they can't do anything to ya.


----------



## sdt7618 (Jun 22, 2012)

I like your style. what goes around comes around!


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 22, 2012)

Just measured out the alley. They are encroaching the alley big time in several places. City guy is coming at 1pm to check it out.

The stuff they will have to move is a half-a** retaining wall built from broken up concrete. Lot harder to move than wood.

I also determined that I can keep one full row and one partial row of wood back along the quarry fence, it is off of the right of way.
That cuts the amount of wood I have to move by over half:hmm3grin2orange:

I am so stoked about how this is turning out. Just wondering if I need a bullit proof vest....


----------



## Gavman (Jun 22, 2012)

Loving this thread bud, what goes around comes around eh


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 23, 2012)

City came out and checked out the alley encroachments behind the A**hat neighbors. They agreed the crap pile needs to bemoved but were pretty wishy-washy on their pile of busted up concrete that serves as a retaining wall. This thing is nothing but a 30' length of broken concrete slab pieces by maybe 18" high, loosely and haphazardly stacked to create one ugly looking retaining wall. Parts of it are falling off further encroaching into the alley. The one time I took a boat on a trailer back there one of the trailer wheels went up and over the start of the wall. Almost impossible not to do it.


City offered to trim up the alley. I did along the quarry's fence this morning. Now its one neatly trimmed and pretty chain link fence. (not that chainlink fence is very pretty) Neighbors will absolutey hate it. I'll let the city trim out the massive overgrowth along the alley that abuts the neighbors property line, and nicely remind them on a weekly basis until they do it.

Newly trimmed alley fence. The crap pile and overgrowth on the right side also in the right of way, the stone wall of the garage is only about 6" in from the alley line:
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03295.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03295.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

crapulant retaining wall, much of which is in the city right of way:
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03296.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03296.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is the side of their garage that directly faces my property- it's out of view for them but in direct view from our patio, until I built a fence two years ago:
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03294.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03294.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the suggestion to show em your completely nuts, except instead of cleaning your guns in plain sight, I would do it by talking to each split as I'm stacking them along the fence that abuts their property..."oh mr black cherry.... I remember killing you with big blue (6401) you are so dry and light now, I can't wait to creamate you"

Then make some swedish candles and proceed to talk to your chainsaws " oh big blue, you are so powerfull" start saw, rev up a few times, shut down, giggle uncontrollably.... proceed to make swedish candles. 


I swear I'm going to do it, I bet I'll never have another problem....:hmm3grin2orange:

The candle making would be done in full safety gear- orange Stihl helmet/muffs/face screen, brite orange chaps, etc...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2012)

In some ways I miss living in the city. Having to deal with neighbors and their stuff is why I'm not there. I'm not saying I'm perfect, but....come on!

The neighbor to the North moved in at around 2:30 AM. The truck they used had a ramp with the traction bumps. You guessed it! The two wheeler wheels sounded out each and every one of those bumps! The next thing was a car with loud exhaust being warmed up in the driveway for 5-15 minutes at around 6:00 am right next to our bedroom window. The next thing is when the kid got a car, and of course a hopped up stereo needs to go in with the subs kicking! I was there when they were installing it. The dad mentions to his kid: "*you're going to get a ticket from this thing*". A few months go by. The kid comes in at late hours with it thumping and bumping shaking my windows and any thing that's not nailed down. I go over one day and ask to speak with the kid (18+ years old) and ask/tell him to turn it down before he gets close to my house or the he'll be dealing with the police. He agrees. The next day the dad is all over me about telling his kid what to do! I don't know if the dad forgot about what he said about getting a ticket, or he just didn't want me telling his kid what to do. From what the dad told the kid I thought I had his support..... Oh well! 

To the South there moved in a family that liked their music loud too. So loud I couldn't hear my radio in my garage. They'd have partied in their garage that would last way past 10 pm. The music lasted with the party. I called the police about 3-4 time on them. One time I was in the garage and they had their music on so that I couldn't hear myself thing much less the radio. I motioned to them to turn it down. He pointed to his watch indicating that it was before 10. I put my hands over my ears indicating that I couldn't hear a thing. They turned it down.

I have more stories too. The SUV and compact car playing tag on the sidewalk. The cops having a guy laying flat on the ground with 5 squad cars with lights flashing guns drawn about 20-30 feet from my front door.

3ford.....I'm glad I'm not in your shoes.


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 28, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> This is the side of their garage that directly faces my property- it's out of view for them but in direct view from our patio, until I built a fence two years ago:
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03294.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03294.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Wait one second here: that's my stolen red mountain bike in that dump.  

Your story reinforces the fact of the deterioration of the Gene Pool....condolances. 

So, boys and girl remember once again the *Pee Rule* of location: "live where you can do it without disturbing or bothering or seeing anyone in the four cardinal directions."


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm quite blessed to have good neighbors. I had one that had some rotten kids, and there were a couple minor incidents, but they moved away, and now the house is vacant. Actually, I share this block with 4 other houses, and two of them are vacant. I'm hoping that no jerks move in, but I'm no stranger to calling the police on people.

Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 28, 2012)

Well last night we had a "problem solving" session with the a**hats and the ward officer. My wife and I both thought the officer was very biased in their favor but by the end of it I thought I had what I wanted... no blocking of the alley period and we agreed on filling in the pond (me doing all the work and paying for materials).. I offered to do that because I want it done.

Well less than 24 hours later we come home to find three of their or their guests cars blocking the only entrance to the alley.
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03300.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03300.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03301.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03301.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I left a message with the ward officer stating that I don't think they are interested in making peace like they swore up and down to him.

Oh and they started to move the construction debris pile behind the garage...guess where they are moving it to?
A few feet around the corner of the garage to join the larger crap pile.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Jun 29, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Well less than 24 hours later we come home to find three of their or their guests cars blocking the only entrance to the alley.



Call for a City Tow Truck...


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 29, 2012)

You're too polite, have class, and need a dose of vengence (sp.). Get hold of anyone with "dirty tricks", Spec Ops, or guerrilla experience for suggestions. It is time.

#1. Essence of skunk oil. Available at your fav hunting shop. A little goes a looooong way in vehicles, firepit locale, home, etc.....( Lion urine is a poor substitute, but on the shelves)

#2. Serious photo lights.

#3. Game cameras.

#4. If you and family can, move. Now. The energy sapping for you and yours and deleterious life experience is extreme for you. Think seriously about leaving.

Many many here will have many other ideas better than above.

JMNSHEO


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 29, 2012)

#1. Love to do this but the cops would nail me. They don't seem to need evidence just the history between us will point to me. Doesn't seem to matter that they have pissed off other neighbors too. Not to mention they have plenty of other enemies outside the neighborhood.

2 & 3. RE motion lights-Got them after the last incident where they came over and stole tiki torches. They were a good investment and suppliment the camera system well.

4. We are starting to look. Not that we are going to let them drive us out but there are properties just a few miles away that have 5 to 10 times the space and you can barely see the neighbors place. We've lived with in our means and have the advantage of a paid off house and enough savings to pay cash for a different place while we sell this one.... 





logbutcher said:


> You're too polite, have class, and need a dose of vengence (sp.). Get hold of anyone with "dirty tricks", Spec Ops, or guerrilla experience for suggestions. It is time.
> 
> #1. Essence of skunk oil. Available at your fav hunting shop. A little goes a looooong way in vehicles, firepit locale, home, etc.....( Lion urine is a poor substitute, but on the shelves)
> 
> ...


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 4, 2013)

*Natives are getting restless again...*

Well it's been pretty quiet since the last flare up in June.. but I sense it's about to heat up again.

The motion lights seem to get more sensitive in cold weather. The light on the front garage will now occasionally trip when the neighbors get out to their car parked on the street. The floodlights point down onto my front yard so no direct light hits their house or property, but of course there is some incidental light splillage onto the boulevard in front of their property.. I think they have an issue with it... Last night they got into their car, my lights went on and they lay on the horn.... They come back 15mn later and when parking flip on their brights to light up my house.... get out and while walking up their sidewalk she's making all kinds of gestures towards us...(nothing I could identify) but I don't think they were friendly ones -

What am I in for now???


----------



## kodiak (Jan 4, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> Well it's been pretty quiet since the last flare up in June.. but I sense it's about to heat up again.
> 
> The motion lights seem to get more sensitive in cold weather. The light on the front garage will now occasionally trip when the neighbors get out to their car parked on the street. The floodlights point down onto my front yard so no direct light hits their house or property, but of course there is some incidental light splillage onto the boulevard in front of their property.. I think they have an issue with it... Last night they got into their car, my lights went on and they lay on the horn.... They come back 15mn later and when parking flip on their brights to light up my house.... get out and while walking up their sidewalk she's making all kinds of gestures towards us...(nothing I could identify) but I don't think they were friendly ones -
> 
> What am I in for now???



I'm just south of (your) town and there are a few available properties that I could point you towards.


----------



## Fatarrow (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread was a great read! Thanks! I couldn't stop once I started. LOL! You did the right thing and handled this situation well. Much better than I would have - I can't stand a thief!!!!!


----------



## allstihl (Jan 23, 2013)

i dont put explosives in my firewood but everyone thinks i do . works wonders.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 23, 2013)

You could always call the sheriff and report the theft. Don't implicate your neighbor but suggest that they might have seem the theft and have him ask them.
It lets them know that you are upset enough about it to call the sheriff but you aren't pointing the finger at them.

Or...you could just go over and kick the guys ass.


----------



## AndrewGeib (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah put am m80 in a split mark it so you don't grab it by mistake, next bonfire you will know who is burning the wood lol


----------



## angry inch (Jan 23, 2013)

*a sign will help*

View attachment 275188


----------



## tld400 (Jan 23, 2013)

Im sorry but I could never deal with something like this wih a neighbor that long. I would just wait for him to leave one night to go to store or something and throw him a good azz kicking. Bag him and tag um. Then when you see him again just throw him a nod and he will know it was you that did it but wont be able to prove it. But you have to do this when everything has calmed down for a while so your not he first suspect.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 24, 2013)

tld400 said:


> Im sorry but I could never deal with something like this wih a neighbor that long. I would just wait for him to leave one night to go to store or something and throw him a good azz kicking. Bag him and tag um. Then when you see him again just throw him a nod and he will know it was you that did it but wont be able to prove it. But you have to do this when everything has calmed down for a while so your not he first suspect.




Well I'd have to put the beat down on his wife because she's the main trouble maker.
He's just worried about getting his next drunk/high going on. 

I did ever so slightly tweek down the sensitivity on the motion light, it still works when I want it to but does not trip when they are out at their car. I'll give a little on something like that but if they ever block that alley again the war is on big time!

My wife and I just shake our heads at some of there antics - ever heard of communicating with someone when you have an issue?- or is honking your car horn, flashing your high beams at us and making gestures towards us an acceptable form of communication?

Of course if they did have the balls to actually talk to me - at this point my first inclination would be to tell em to "pound sand"....


----------



## Guswhit (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm new and this thread has just reappeared(being so old for an update). I can not express enough sorrow for you! But, I can not stop laughing either! I have to commend your restraint from doing something illegal, don't think I could have remained that calm!


----------



## tld400 (Jan 24, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> Well I'd have to put the beat down on his wife because she's the main trouble maker.
> He's just worried about getting his next drunk/high going on.
> 
> I did ever so slightly tweek down the sensitivity on the motion light, it still works when I want it to but does not trip when they are out at their car. I'll give a little on something like that but if they ever block that alley again the war is on big time!
> ...



If they acted like normal respectful adults in the begining you prob. could of worked something out. But its gone to far now and like you said they can go pound sand.:check:


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Jan 24, 2013)

*Make a sign*

A sign simply stating "touching another man's wood is gay!" should do it:hell_boy:


----------



## upsnake (Jan 24, 2013)

Milkweed Seed said:


> A sign simply stating "touching another man's wood is gay!" should do it:hell_boy:



That would prob get you sued by the ACLU or something.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Jan 24, 2013)

upsnake said:


> That would prob get you sued by the ACLU or something.



So far it hasn't :msp_tongue:


----------



## WDG (Jan 25, 2013)

Try a search at amazon.com for books by George Hayduke. If nothing else, they're an amusing read.


----------



## bubba3228 (Jan 25, 2013)

I did not take the time to read every reply but it is possible your neighbor did not take your splits, however it may have been one of their jacked up guest's being a hero of the party... just say'n I was a hero one time when I was young and stupid and not yet put in any time processing firewood knowing what it takes to build those nice looking stacks
opcorn:


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 25, 2013)

Actually they used that exact lie to excuse there actions to the police, (they were really drunk one friday ~3am and ran out of wood, so their pot head buddy helped himself).

However that's not how my wife and I remember it... they saw my wife and I leave for a bike ride on a sunday afternoon, and when we returned I immediately noticed the wood was missing and they had a raging fire going to celebrate their daughters birthday.... I just thought "huh- wonder where the wood came from?- knowing full well they were completely out of their own.

The really sad part is the cop actually bought their story and actually told us that the heavy drinking, drug use and loud partys in the middle of the night were "just part of the lifestyle of being in a band" WTF!!






bubba3228 said:


> I did not take the time to read every reply but it is possible your neighbor did not take your splits, however it may have been one of their jacked up guest's being a hero of the party... just say'n I was a hero one time when I was young and stupid and not yet put in any time processing firewood knowing what it takes to build those nice looking stacks
> opcorn:


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 25, 2013)

Why spend more than ten minutes on lowlives like this, make them destroy each other. Get one of your female friends to phone the house about 2am and "confess" to the wife about an affair, pregnancy or anything else that comes to mind...two weeks later you will have new neighbors. Problem solved.


----------



## jasult (Jan 25, 2013)

Love my night camera and day time too

View attachment 275466

View attachment 275467


----------



## allstihl (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 277683


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 277764


This guy almost got away but I dropped a tree on him to stop him.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 6, 2013)

Well this seems to be the day for "I hate my neighbor" threads so here is an update on my "wonderful" neighbors:

When I mow the alley behind my property I go just far enough behind their property to turn the rider around... say 6-8'. I don't mow any of their property. Heard through the grape vine that this bugs her to no end and to retaliate her husband has been mowing a section of my property inside my fenceline about 4-5'. Clearly trespassing.

Labor day weekend I had a guy pick up 6 loads of firewood - he drove in the alley to get it. A day later I noticed a hackberry tree in the quarry adjacent to the alley had a broken branch that had fallen and was blocking the alley. Now this is the area in the alley behind their property. I carefully removed only the branch and left the grape vines that follow it onto their overgrown rear deck area. At no time did I touch their property or cut anything that orginated from their property.

Last night I noticed they called the police and they were out back looking in the alley where I cut the one broken branch... No visits from the authorities yet...


----------



## robespierre (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a buddy that catches the people stealing his wood with a camera and he also has a dog that barks which alerts him to look at the camera.He has caught 3 people stealing his wood so far.He calls the police and instead of pressing charges he makes a deal with the people that they have to split wood for him with his splitter for the whole weekend.If they don't agree he presses charges.It is funny as hell as it worked 3 times and he gets free labor.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds good for him but these people would fake an injury and then sue my a** 




robespierre said:


> I have a buddy that catches the people stealing his wood with a camera and he also has a dog that barks which alerts him to look at the camera.He has caught 3 people stealing his wood so far.He calls the police and instead of pressing charges he makes a deal with the people that they have to split wood for him with his splitter for the whole weekend.If they don't agree he presses charges.It is funny as hell as it worked 3 times and he gets free labor.


----------



## John R (Sep 6, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> Appropriate steps to detur firewood thieves


----------



## 3fordasho (May 3, 2015)

Thought I'd update this old thread- don't have to deal with d-bag neighbors for much longer ;-) see pics.

Left the old neighborhood end of December, new owner takes over May 29th. Yesterday I drop by the old place to mow at 2pm Saturday afternoon- sure enough the neighbors that are the subject of this thread start giving me some dirty looks and pretty soon they send one of their guests over to b***h that I am kicking up dust and it's bothering them- I give him a blank stare and continue to mow... only had a couple minutes worth left anyway.


----------



## stihly dan (May 3, 2015)

A going away punch in the mouth would have felt good.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (May 4, 2015)

I wonder if the new owner (after moving in and meeting the neighbors) will regret his purchase? That sucks he's gonna find out firsthand what you went through.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 4, 2015)

pennsywoodburnr said:


> I wonder if the new owner (after moving in and meeting the neighbors) will regret his purchase? That sucks he's gonna find out firsthand what you went through.



Buyer only lives 2 blocks away on the same street - he knows the neighborhood. The neighbor to the south keeps to herself, you just better keep your lawn mowed and not buy the same storm door or lawn decoration as her :-/ 

He might get along just fine with the neighbor I don't get along with - depends on his personality. If he like to drink and party till 3am 2-3 times a week they'll be best buds.


----------



## the GOAT (May 4, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## svk (May 4, 2015)

3fordasho said:


> Buyer only lives 2 blocks away on the same street - he knows the neighborhood. The neighbor to the south keeps to herself, you just better keep your lawn mowed and not buy the same storm door or lawn decoration as her :-/
> 
> He might get along just fine with the neighbor I don't get along with - depends on his personality. If he like to drink and party till 3am 2-3 times a week they'll be best buds.


It's funny because often chronic a-hole neighbors will actually go out of their way to be nice to the new neighbor in some sort of attempt to make the seller look like the one who was wrong. Eventually their true colors always shine through.


----------



## 3fordasho (May 4, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> Congrats.




Thanks. I think it was Log Butcher that posted somewhere in this thread to just "move and be done with it" and it turns out he was right. We didn't specifically move because of this incident or neighbor, but the neighborhood in general is going to crap - time go get out while properties still have some value. The "hood" was great for us for 20+ years but then the old folk either died off or went to nursing home, new people moved in that don't know how to take care of a property or have other bad habits.... time to get out.

New place has 6+ acres, 10,000+ sq ft of sheds, more house than we'll ever need and the pee rule applies to all directions except towards the county road out front.


----------



## TonyK (May 4, 2015)

Is the second pic the new place? That looks like a very nice location. Congrats to you!


----------



## 3fordasho (May 4, 2015)

TonyK said:


> Is the second pic the new place? That looks like a very nice location. Congrats to you!




Yes. Love it so far.


----------



## gtsawyer (May 4, 2015)

The new places looks awesome. Congratulations on your timely escape.


----------



## El Quachito (May 4, 2015)

Fences...you guys don't build enough fence back there


----------



## Guswhit (May 4, 2015)

El Quachito said:


> Fences...you guys don't build enough fence back there



No fence needed here anymore, laws have changed, concealed carry! The question now is not "does he have a gun?", it's "how good of a shot is he?"


----------



## Uzi (May 5, 2015)

Here is my theft deterrents, so far they have a perfect record I've got 2 GSD's and 2 Huskies if anyone has ever pulled up to that welcoming committee they probably just went somewhere that was easier to steal from. 








A shot showing the business end on them


----------



## Erik B (May 5, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Here is my theft deterrents, so far they have a perfect record I've got 2 GSD's and 2 Huskies if anyone has ever pulled up to that welcoming committee they probably just went somewhere that was easier to steal from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's when they were playing


----------



## Uzi (May 5, 2015)

Erik B said:


> And that's when they were playing



Exactly


----------



## Oldman47 (May 5, 2015)

Those GSDs don't need any help.


----------



## Iron Head (May 6, 2015)

Milkweed Seed said:


> *Make a sign*
> 
> A sign simply stating "touching another man's wood is gay!" should do it:hell_boy:


You put that sign up in Seattle and all your wood be gone in no time.
You be seeing guys haul them out between their legs.
If you don't believe me, read this story.
http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=20051019&slug=horsesex19m


----------

